# Follia pura aiutatemi



## piero (10 Ottobre 2013)

Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto



Sai mi vengono i brividi a leggerti.
I brividi.
Sono passato per certe vie nella vita 
dove ho capito l'assoluta necessità che una donna non deve mai entrare nella mia testa.
Questa donna per cui hai lasciato tua moglie
( e spero che tu rimpianga tua moglie)
non ti ama

Ma gode dell'immenso potere che ha su di te
Questo le dà alla testa.

Devi cercare di esautorarla e prendere in mano la tua vita.

Ma ti rendi conto delle stronzate che fai per una donna eh?

Ed è impossibile che tu voglia questo.

Ora ciao che l'ora è tarda e devo andar per boschi, monti e valli a cercare il post di lunapiena
altrimenti mi ha minacciato che mi entrerà in testa.

Mi vengono i brividi perchè anch'io potevo finire come te.
Ma mi sono fermato in tempo.
E ho avuto un angelo di donna che mi ha fatto riflettere.
Co si dice angelo custode.

Oddio il mio fu un concentrato di succosa...ecc..ecc..:smile:


----------



## piero (10 Ottobre 2013)

*grazie*

grazie per aver risposto, so che e una follia ma provo un amore folle e il solo pensiero di un altro mi fa impazzire


----------



## Celeron (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto


Non so chi dei due sia messo peggio (perdona la franchezza).
Il valore aggiunto di noi donne è che, anche se perdiamo la ragione, la follia che ci assale è pur sempre lucida.
Credo sia evidente che lei abbia compreso il tuo esserle completamente soggiogato e lo sfrutta a proprio piacimento (leggi: quando ha voglia di farsi una scopata) e vantaggio (leggi: quando non ne ha più voglia, perché l'hai soddisfatta, ti allontana. Il fatto che tu la stalkeri, poi, porta acqua al suo mulino: agli occhi degli altri, il deviato sembrerai tu, e non lei).
Proprio non capisco perché certi rapporti, inevitabilmente, finiscano col diventare malati, portandoci a fare cose che mai avremmo immaginato.
In relazione al mio interrogativo in apertura, quindi, quello messo peggio sei tu. Perché lei agisce con un'astuzia colorata di (apparente?) follia.
Fuggi, finché sei in tempo.
Non vorrai vivere ancora un altro rapporto fallimentare, neh?


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2013)

ciao
ma tu sei quello che lei descrive?


----------



## piero (10 Ottobre 2013)

*grz*

sinceri secondo voi c'e un altro? quella frase che mi disse: mi sono innamorata di un uomo sposato, mi sta sfondando il cervello


----------



## Celeron (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> sinceri secondo voi c'e un altro? quella frase che mi disse: mi sono innamorata di un uomo sposato, mi sta sfondando il cervello


E' molto probabile. Così come può essere una scusa per farti allontanare da lei. 
Tanto, poi, sa che può riprenderti quando vuole..


----------



## piero (10 Ottobre 2013)

*grz*

non vi chiedo pareri sul giusto o sbagliato...ma la stranezza di quest'ultima sterzata


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto


È del cancro????? 

A me è capitato,scappa ora finché sei in tempo,non ti ama, ti usa e lo fa molto bene, sei il suo....ehm scusata il francesismo,svuota balls al maschile.... Tu ora preghi che lei torni e forse ritornerà,ma la loro crudeltà sta proprio in questo,xk ormai per te è un ciclo,malato,ma è un ciclo,tu dici tnt torna tanto torna ma un gg quella porta la troverai chiusa e poi che farai?? Scappa finche sei in tempo!!tu non la ami,ti affascina come ad ogni esser umano ciò che ci sfugge... Ricordi no?in amore vince chi....


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

se non òa smetti di starle dietro 
ti farà uscire pazzo (cosa che mi sembra sulla buona strada)


LA cosa che miperplime è il fatto che tu ti stupisca 
della sua storia con l'uomo sposato visto e considerato che anche 
tu sposato fosti quando hai cominciato la storia con lei ...
quindi a me verrebbe da pansare che usa lo stesso copione con tutti...


----------



## piero (10 Ottobre 2013)

*dubbi*

secondo voi con quest'uomo che dice di aver amato (storia durata 2 mesi al massimo facendo due calcoli), puo aver avuto solo un rapporto telefonico? visto della sua difficolta nell avere spazi...


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> secondo voi con quest'uomo che dice di aver amato (storia durata 2 mesi al massimo facendo due calcoli), puo aver avuto solo un rapporto telefonico? visto della sua difficolta nell avere spazi...


Stai entrando in psicosi ossessivo compulsiva,ti consiglio una benzodiazepine,veramente ,per vederci più chiaro. ti ho scritto un messaggio privato,mi preoccupi


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> secondo voi con quest'uomo che dice di aver amato (storia durata 2 mesi al massimo facendo due calcoli), puo aver avuto solo un rapporto telefonico? visto della sua difficolta nell avere spazi...



fammi capire :
ma la cpsa che ti turba sarebbe il sapere cosa puo o non puo essere successo tra i due ?

e per di più lo chiedi qui ?
spiega come possiamo risponderti? 
potrei rispondere che gli spazi si trovano epr tutto se davvero si vuole una cosa
oppure che ti sta prendendo per il naso perchè sa di farti girare le scatole ...
oppure che non esiste nessun uomo ...insomma tutto è possibile ...


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

Non saprei risponderti dovrei esser folle almeno quanto lei per poterti dare anche solo un parere.... Ma mi preoccupa che di tutta questa storia tu stia solo a pensare se lei ha potuto avere un altro o meno...


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non saprei risponderti dovrei esser folle almeno quanto lei per poterti dare anche solo un parere.... Ma mi preoccupa che di tutta questa storia tu stia solo a pensare se lei ha potuto avere un altro o meno...


 grande,per me non esiste,ma tanto piero sei impazzito


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> grande,per me non esiste,ma tanto piero sei impazzito


eh si io credevo che il titolo era un descrivere la sua "lei",invece mi sa che l'ha usato per metterci in guardia della sua di follia...  è preoccupante che chiede aiuto e poi non lo accetta... Speriamo che con le nostre risposte apre gli occhi...ha 43 anni,da certi atti persecutori vero di lei che descrive mi inquieta anche....


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh si io credevo che il titolo era un descrivere la sua "lei",invece mi sa che l'ha usato per metterci in guardia della sua di follia...  è preoccupante che chiede aiuto e poi non lo accetta... Speriamo che con le nostre risposte apre gli occhi...ha 43 anni,da certi atti persecutori vero di lei che descrive mi inquieta anche....


maniacale direi


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao e benvenuto... Direi che soffri di dipendenza affettiva.. Hai sospeso gli incontri con lo psicologo?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto



Non credo a quello che hai raccontato.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Piero*



piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto


Due pazzi!Una di queste sere ti vedrò a QUARTO GRADO!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Stai entrando in psicosi ossessivo compulsiva,ti consiglio una benzodiazepine,veramente ,per vederci più chiaro.


:rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2013)

a parte che lei è veramente maleducata, comunque mi sembra che l'ultimo episodio sia uguale a quelli precedenti, il che fa supporre che tu chieda aiuto per tutta la tua situazione, già pesante ed ora aggravata dal mistero dell'uomo sposato...
che dire...brutta storia, dovresti trovare il coraggio di darci un taglio


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Piero*



piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto


E che sei cocainomane è verissimo....fra l'altro!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio,


Una domanda da profano: la regolare assunzione di cocaina aiuta a ricordare tutte le date, ore ed episodi come fai tu? Ne parlano un gran male, ma se il risultato è questo secondo me ne vale la pena.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Una domanda da profano: la regolare assunzione di cocaina aiuta a ricordare tutte le date, ore ed episodi come fai tu? Ne parlano un gran male, ma se il risultato è questo secondo me ne vale la pena.


Hai capito anche tu....!


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

.... sai che fatico a leggere...?  le mie sinapsi lente del mattino non me lo permettono...

secondo me non è dipendenza affettiva.. ma da sesso... e speriamo che la cocaina sia solo un intercalare...! 

tra tutti e due non so chi sia più scentrato...lei certamente è più paracula...

ok..adesso provo a rileggere con calma vediamo se ci trovo un senso...


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Una domanda da profano: la regolare assunzione di cocaina aiuta a ricordare tutte le date, ore ed episodi come fai tu? Ne parlano un gran male, ma se il risultato è questo secondo me ne vale la pena.



ahahaha magari se le è segnate!!!!!!!!!!! proprio per evitare ....se non è cocaina.. sono anfetamine..


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Una domanda da profano: la regolare assunzione di cocaina aiuta a ricordare tutte le date, ore ed episodi come fai tu? Ne parlano un gran male, ma se il risultato è questo secondo me ne vale la pena.



Non solo questo mi ha fatto pensare che è tutto falso.


----------



## Anais (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto


Voi state male.
Entrambi.
Ci sono dei figli di mezzo, curatevi che è meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Celeron ha detto:


> Non so chi dei due sia messo peggio (perdona la franchezza).
> Il valore aggiunto di noi donne è che, anche se perdiamo la ragione, la follia che ci assale è pur sempre lucida.
> Credo sia evidente che lei abbia compreso il tuo esserle completamente soggiogato e lo sfrutta a proprio piacimento (leggi: quando ha voglia di farsi una scopata) e vantaggio (leggi: quando non ne ha più voglia, perché l'hai soddisfatta, ti allontana. Il fatto che tu la stalkeri, poi, porta acqua al suo mulino: agli occhi degli altri, il deviato sembrerai tu, e non lei).
> Proprio non capisco perché certi rapporti, inevitabilmente, finiscano col diventare malati, portandoci a fare cose che mai avremmo immaginato.
> ...


Bellissimo post celeron..
Vorrei scrivere qualcosa che magari poi piero ci si raccapezza..
Vedi sul soggiogato io ehm...
Ero particolarmente ghiotto del sesso con lei.
Perchè mi piaceva tanto farlo con lei.
Tutto il resto però non funzionava e mi sono reso conto che tutto il rapporto, da parte mia, era vissuto in funzione...che se mi movevo in un certo modo magari riuscivo a fare in modo che me la mollasse no?

E lei appunto dosava magistralmente la figa no?

Mi illudeveo vieppiù che ogni volta dopo il sesso le cose finalmente sarebbero ripartite nel modo che sognavo no?

Invece niente...
Per cui era fuoco che si accendeva e regolare secchiata di acqua fredda...



Per me fu entrare nell'orbita di un'altra donna e tastare con mano la differenza di un rapporto in cui tu ci tieni ad una persona e un rapporto in cui tu usi una persona.

Lei usa Piero, ma Piero non riesce a rendersene conto.

Ovvio poi io mi sono salvato perchè sta nuova donna a letto era dieci volte più brava di quella su cui io avevo investito tanto...

E mi sono detto ma perchè devo ostinarmi a fare la fila per fare un giretto sullo scivolo dello zoo comunale, quando ho scovato qui un intero luna pork? Ah signor mio, piatto ricco mi ci ficco...smetto subito di amare quella stronza che mi ha fatto sempre e solo SOFFRIRE.

Tu avessi visto Celeron come cambiò atteggiamento la giostrina, quando cominciò a vedere che io non ero più così tanto interessato a lei, perchè avevo incontrato quella che mi donava a piene mani quello che lei si ostinava a negarmi. E in cuor mio godetti moltissimo a fare il finto mona no? Mai regalai alla giostrina i più falsi ti amo del mondo...


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Una domanda da profano: la regolare assunzione di cocaina aiuta a ricordare tutte le date, ore ed episodi come fai tu? Ne parlano un gran male, ma se il risultato è questo secondo me ne vale la pena.



no, la regolare assunzione ti rende psicotico e basta.


----------



## emme76 (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai mi vengono i brividi a leggerti.
> I brividi.
> Sono passato per certe vie nella vita
> dove ho capito l'assoluta necessità che una donna non deve mai entrare nella mia testa.
> ...


Voi non state bene....
perdonami
con una bimba di mezzo......
Aiuto!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Voi non state bene....
> perdonami
> con una bimba di mezzo......
> Aiuto!


Voi chi?
Io?

Io sto benissimo eh?
O no?


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> no, la regolare assunzione ti rende psicotico e basta.


 giustissimo


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:


non stavo sherzando


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> non stavo sherzando


Lo so. 

Quale psicotropo ti sei somministrato quando hai acconsentito a farti fare il tatuaggio del tuo avatar?


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito anche tu....!


Quella non è la cocaina, è la sua ossessione.

La cocaina semmai si vede nel modo nervoso in cui scrive.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Quella non è la cocaina, è la sua ossessione.
> 
> La cocaina semmai si vede nel modo nervoso in cui scrive.


Yaya,quanto mi piaceva guardare spank!


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Yaya,quanto mi piaceva guardare spank!


Uno sfigato e basta 
Come mi sento io ora.


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

*UN ALTRO BENDER.


*


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *UN ALTRO BENDER.
> 
> 
> *


noooo questo ha un atteggiamento diverso.... non è del tutto remissivo....direi proprio di no... mi pare più una roba da attrazione fatale... (con il beneficio del caso ovviamente... )


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

concordo,questo mi pare più bruciato che schiavo


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Questo*



perplesso ha detto:


> concordo,questo mi pare più bruciato che schiavo


Questo non è coglione,questo è bello che fuso!


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo non è coglione,questo è bello che fuso!


evidentemente era preso come dire... da... qualche demone agitoso quando ha scritto..
ragazzi si è segnato tutte le date sull'agenda... nemmeno io sarei arrivata a tanto...forse... (forse... :unhappy


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*

Meglio bender...!


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio bender...!



e detto da te..............


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Calipso ha detto:


> e detto da te..............


Detto da me?:rotfl:


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lo so.
> 
> Quale psicotropo ti sei somministrato quando hai acconsentito a farti fare il tatuaggio del tuo avatar?


 LA FIGA LO PSICOTROPO PIù POTENTE IN CIRCOLAZIONE


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> LA FIGA LO PSICOTROPO PIù POTENTE IN CIRCOLAZIONE


comunque è un tatuaggio che le tipe qundo lo vedono squirtano,dovresti farlo anche te


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *UN ALTRO BENDER.
> 
> 
> *


M'hai accecato :incazzato:Comunque potrebbe essere ma con modalità più aggressive .... :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> comunque è un tatuaggio che le tipe qundo lo vedono squirtano,dovresti farlo anche te


Veramente ogni volta che lo vedo mi piscio sotto pure io.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto


...maruonnnaa, che palle!
dico, che palle e senza compromessi!
...ma ti puoi ridurre cosi alla soglia della vecchiaia?
sti tira e molla, sono belli quando c'hai 20 anni, dopo rompono solo i coglioni, non trovi?
se non trovi, basta che a mente lucida , magari una mattina, rileggi tutto quello che hai scritto.
potrebbe averlo scritto un'adolescente...
insomma, l'amore è un altra cosa, il sesso anche...
i patemi pure.
dopo una certa età si raggiunge, ma vedo che non è il caso...una piacevole ma anche amara consapevolezza.
quando la ragiungi?
la follia dei quarantenni innamorati... non riesco a comprenderla...
l'associo sempre al cane attaccato all'osso.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente ogni volta che lo vedo mi piscio sotto pure io.


siamo in due.
però bello, stò rosso...fà anima, fà calore, ...ricorda un dramma appena vissuto...ancora sanguina.
gronda sangue...e vendetta.
lui sè marchiato il tradimento sul petto...lei adesso vive felice con l'amante... 
pensa... la vita.
dire coglione e dire poco... ma anch'io l'avevo pensato.


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente ogni volta che lo vedo mi piscio sotto pure io.


:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Piero.

Penso che dovresti leggere e ascoltare il Conte. 
Questa donna non ti ama, non si comporta come una donna che ti ama. 

Da aggiungere ho solo questo...
Da quanto tempo non sei felice con lei? E per felice, non intendo andarci a letto una volta, ricevere quel messaggio striminzito ed avere il tuffo al cuore perchè speri che lei tenga ancora a te, che le cose "si sistemino".
Intendo proprio felice, assieme a lei, sereni, contenti, appagati, soddisfatti.
Da quel che scrivi, sembra sia passata una vita.
E quando successe, per quanto tempo è durata quella serenità? Pensaci... fatti un brutale, matematico resoconto, per aprire gli occhi.

Potrebbe venire il dubbio, Piero, che ci tieni così tanto a lei non solo perchè ne sei innamorato.. ma anche perchè, per quanto il tuo matrimonio fosse già in crisi, immagino che incontrare questa donna gli abbia dato una bella botta. Sbaglio?
La fine del tuo matrimonio, un progetto di vita, non è stata causata da questa donna, ma forse la spinta finale, la parola fine, l'hai data anche perchè pensavi ci fosse questa donna accanto a te?

Se fosse così, capirei come mai ti intestardisci a continuare... lei pure è un progetto importantissimo per te... la conferma che hai fatto bene a lasciare tua moglie, forse?

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente ogni volta che lo vedo mi piscio sotto pure io.


la squirtata non è piscio gnurant !!!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Piero.
> 
> Penso che dovresti leggere e ascoltare il Conte.
> Questa donna non ti ama, non si comporta come una donna che ti ama.
> ...


Non sai che tonfo dentro di me
Quando mi dissi
Non ricordo un momento in cui sono stato felice con lei, non uno.

Ma fu dopo quel tonfo che io aprii gli occhi.

Ma sono felice di quell'esperienza.
Quando trovi altre persone che loro malgrado l'hanno vissuta
ti dici...dai su ok...capita...


----------



## Tubarao (11 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due pazzi!Una di queste sere ti vedrò a QUARTO GRADO!


Famo conto che tutto quello che ha detto/dice/dirà Oscuro su stà storia, io lo quoto.


Per me a stì due li chiamano per i paesi.....sagre, feste, feste patronali........


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> la squirtata non è piscio gnurant !!!


sempre più in alto


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Piero?*

Dove sei ?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto


Famo che e' il giorno "dopo"...

nun ce scassa' o' cazz' pur' a nuie....


----------



## Calipso (11 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre più in alto


si... vette inaspettate....


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Famo conto che tutto quello che ha detto/dice/dirà Oscuro su stà storia, io lo quoto.
> 
> 
> Per me a stì due li chiamano per i paesi.....sagre, feste, feste patronali........


Famò pure che sarei contento se finisse solo così,come hai scritto tu....!


----------



## Pan (11 Ottobre 2013)

Paura e delirio a Las Vegas 
Curatevi, forse siete ancora in tempo.


----------



## fred (11 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Piero.
> 
> Penso che dovresti leggere e ascoltare il Conte.
> *Questa donna non ti ama, non si comporta come una donna che ti ama.*
> ...



Concordo con Nausicaa, il succo poi sono le frasi in grassetto, anch'io penso che 'sta donna non ti ami.

Sai Piero, non ti considero da ricovero perchè (purtroppo) qualche anno fa una storia simile ho avuto la sventura di viverla anch'io... dopo un paio d'anni alla Mulino Bianco all'improvviso qualcosa è accaduto e mi sono ritrovato in quello che hai descritto riguardo agli "inspiegabili" comportamenti della tua partner... la spiegazione era semplice - almeno nel mio caso - lei si era incapricciata di un bellimbusto e 'sto qua se la rigirava come voleva, con tutti gli up & down del caso a seconda che lui si mostrasse o meno disponibile nei suoi confronti (questo aveva anche altre donne e voleva solo divertirsi un po' con lei)... e io ero lì - come te - a subirne i contraccolpi... all'inizio non mi ci raccapezzavo, ero così frastornato che ci ho messo un bel po' a capire e scoprire l'andazzo (parliamo di mesi...), e poi c'è voluto ulteriore tempo a predispormi al distacco, e ti dico che dopo mi sono sentito subito meglio, mi sono riappropriato della mia vita senza dipendere dalle mattane di qualcun'altro...
un grande in bocca al lupo anche da parte mia


----------



## piero (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Che deficienti*

mi rendo conto che questi forum e frequentato ( tranni alcuni casi di persone gentili) da coglioni che si sono permessi di giudicare quello che ho scritto facendo in alcuni casi allussioni al fatto che io facessi uso di una certa sostanza ( cosa non vera ma e solo stata una pura cattiveria della mia ex moglie per screditarmi...deficienti). Ricordo alcune date solo perche questa storia mi ha segnato...quindi se dovete scrivere cazzate vi prego astenerei


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che questi forum e frequentato ( tranni alcuni casi di persone gentili) da coglioni che si sono permessi di giudicare quello che ho scritto facendo in alcuni casi allussioni al fatto che io facessi uso di una certa sostanza ( cosa non vera ma e solo stata una pura cattiveria della mia ex moglie per screditarmi...deficienti). Ricordo alcune date solo perche questa storia mi ha segnato...quindi se dovete scrivere cazzate vi prego astenerei



Hai ragione son deficienti..!


----------



## piero (11 Ottobre 2013)

*ma gli amministratori dove sono*

Colpa degli amministratori del sito che non bannano questi cretini


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Colpa degli amministratori del sito che non bannano questi cretini


Il forum è automoderato


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Colpa degli amministratori del sito che non bannano questi cretini





farfalla ha detto:


> Il forum è automoderato



auahuahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2013)

in effetti forse non stiamo vivendo i migliori tempi del forum.
passerà


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti forse non stiamo vivendo i migliori tempi del forum.
> passerà



Dici? Secondo me  il forum da quando lo conosco io si è arricchito tantissimo, Wolf Lui Lolapal Anais viola fiammetta ecc ecc.... 

Certo scriverlo ora e qua è un controsenso.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici? Secondo me  il forum da quando lo conosco io si è arricchito tantissimo, Wolf Lui Lolapal Anais viola fiammetta ecc ecc....
> 
> Certo scriverlo ora e qua è un controsenso.



:up::up::up::up::up:
Ma comunque è molto utile riflettere sulle critiche mosse dai nuovi no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Colpa degli amministratori del sito che non bannano questi cretini


Vi è stato un colpo di stato.
Gli amministratori bannati.
Il forum è caduto in mano ai fratelli musulmani.
Vedi un po' te come siamo messi.


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> la squirtata non è piscio gnurant !!!



apperò.
Tu sei uno dei nuovi sul forum?

Ottimo


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vi è stato un colpo di stato.
> Gli amministratori bannati.
> Il forum è caduto in mano ai fratelli musulmani.
> Vedi un po' te come siamo messi.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che questi forum e frequentato ( tranni alcuni casi di persone gentili) da coglioni che si sono permessi di giudicare quello che ho scritto facendo in alcuni casi allussioni al fatto che io facessi uso di una certa sostanza ( cosa non vera ma e solo stata una pura cattiveria della mia ex moglie per screditarmi...deficienti). Ricordo alcune date solo perche questa storia mi ha segnato...quindi se dovete scrivere cazzate vi prego astenerei



lei indubbiamente ha le idee un po' confuse ma tu da quello che scrivi ti sei trasformato in un vero stalker.
Per me.
Sicuramente con la tua ossessione non hai minimamente semplificato le cose, ma anzi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti forse non stiamo vivendo i migliori tempi del forum.
> passerà


Prendo atto della tua opinione


----------



## nate (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> apperò.
> Tu sei uno dei nuovi sul forum?
> 
> Ottimo


se c'è gente che provoca scusa,rileggiti la discusione e quello che ho scritto invece di sparare a zero


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2013)

Il 25 settembre era mercoledì e non domenica.
Non sei orientato nel tempo?
Hai sbagliato perché la data non è importante? E allora perché riporti date e orari?
E' un post pronto da anni?
Non stai bene e lei pure. Dovreste evitare di unire questi due stati confusionali.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il 25 settembre era mercoledì e non domenica.
> Non sei orientato nel tempo?
> Hai sbagliato perché la data non è importante? E allora perché riporti date e orari?
> E' un post pronto da anni?
> Non stai bene e lei pure. Dovreste evitare di unire questi due stati confusionali.


Quoto


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> se c'è gente che provoca scusa,rileggiti la discusione e quello che ho scritto invece di sparare a zero


Rilassati. 
Sono dalla tua parte. Io sono tra i "cattivi" qui sopra.
Quando frwquentavo assiduamente queste lande c era sempre il tiro al piccione a tebe.
Ci farai il callo.
Benvenuto comuque.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Rilassati.
> *Sono dalla tua parte. *Io sono tra i "cattivi" qui sopra.
> Quando frwquentavo assiduamente queste lande c era sempre il tiro al piccione a tebe.
> Ci farai il callo.
> Benvenuto comuque.


quale?quella della volgarità?non mi pare molto intelligente lo schieramento a prescindere quando 
non ci sono buoni e cattivi e francamente penso che dovresti smetterla con il vittimismo perché qui nessuno ti ha mai perseguitata .ma quale tiro al piccione?
che lagna.
la tua voce qui manca sicuramente e se posti le tue idee il forum ne gioverà, ma per favore piantala con le accuse generiche e insensate


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto


Quoto te per quotare Brunetta.


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe mi sembra tutto tranne che 'vittima', almeno io ho interpretato scherzosamente il suo essere 'tiro al bersaglio'.

Mi manca nel blog la sua bella abitudne di  raccontarci di lei con Mattia ed i suoi gatti.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tebe mi sembra tutto tranne che 'vittima', almeno io ho interpretato scherzosamente il suo essere 'tiro al bersaglio'.
> 
> *Mi manca nel blog *la sua bella abitudne di  raccontarci di lei con Mattia ed i suoi gatti.


penso che manchi a tanti perché qui dentro tebe è sempre ben accolta e ben voluta , per questo leggere  su dieci messaggi 9 nei quali parla come se fosse o fosse stata alla gogna non lo trovo giusto .
ci sono stati confronti come è naturale per un forum ma tiri al bersaglio scorretti mai


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tebe mi sembra tutto tranne che 'vittima', almeno io ho interpretato scherzosamente il suo essere 'tiro al bersaglio'.
> 
> Mi manca nel blog la sua bella abitudne di  raccontarci di lei con Mattia ed i suoi gatti.


Infatti sono famosa per essere vittima e soprattutto priva del gene della scherositá.
Ovviamente hai letto giusto  e mi sento pure un po ridicola a risponderti.
Tornerò nel blog. Mi manca non raccontare i cazzi miei.
Tu come stai?


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che manchi a tanti perché qui dentro tebe è sempre ben accolta e ben voluta , per questo leggere  su dieci messaggi 9 nei quali parla come se fosse o fosse stata alla gogna non lo trovo giusto .
> ci sono stati confronti come è naturale per un forum ma tiri al bersaglio scorretti mai


Ma chi leggi?
Sei peggiorata. Forse dovresti imparare a squirtare. Ti faresti meno paranoie di genere.
Madonna mia.:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2013)

ah, era tutto uno scherzo, certo. 
notevole la battuta che riesce addirittura a superare il maigoduta di lothar facendolo addirittura rimpiangere.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, era tutto uno scherzo, certo.
> notevole la battuta che riesce addirittura a superare il maigoduta di lothar facendolo addirittura rimpiangere.


si raccoglie ciò che si semina nei rapporti umani.
la risposta sta lì.
Soprattutto quando ti ostini a vedere cose che non ho scritto.
La tua coda di paglia sta diventando imbarazzante. 
Comunque. Che tedio.

Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il 25 settembre era mercoledì e non domenica.
> Non sei orientato nel tempo?
> Hai sbagliato perché la data non è importante? E allora perché riporti date e orari?
> E' un post pronto da anni?
> Non stai bene e lei pure. Dovreste evitare di unire questi due stati confusionali.


Intanto tu nn sei Brunetta ma sei Persa.
Non sei orientata nell'identità?
Hai sbagliato perchè il nick non è importante?
E percheè sei ritornata in una nuova data'
Il tuo ritorno era pronto da mesi?
Non stai bene neppure tu.
Spece quando sostenevi che la strage di Bologna fu il due di Maggio e invece fu il due di agosto.

Il due di maggio si festeggia che cosa?
I postumi della festa del lavoro?
Il re di maggio?
L'anniversario della prima comunione?

Cosa sono tutte queste domande, volte a capire meglio la situazione?

Casomai, tu non stai bene, lo dici a tua sorella e non agli utenti i questo forum...

Perchè esprimersi così intimorisce l'utente e non fa bene al forum.

Comunque stammi bene.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che manchi a tanti perché qui dentro tebe è sempre ben accolta e ben voluta , per questo leggere  su dieci messaggi 9 nei quali parla come se fosse o fosse stata alla gogna non lo trovo giusto .
> ci sono stati confronti come è naturale per un forum ma tiri al bersaglio scorretti mai




Io penso che se non ci fosse stato il cazzeggio tra le altre due, non si sarebbe sognata di scriverlo, era rivolto più a loro, e li ho trovati tutti scherzosi.

Proprio perchè una come Tebe non si fa intimidire da nessuno e sa il fatto suo.

Insomma, anche se su questo forum si entra quasi sempre in lacrime, per il resto serve a risollevarsi il morale ed a confrontarsi. Non c'è nessuna necessità di andare oltre, proprio per evitare che, come è successo ad altri forum, si sviliscano e si svuotino.

Tebe manca a molti ma tutti insieme teniamo insieme il forum e si possono sempre spiegare le cose con garbo.

Invece c'è chi passa spesso i limiti. Io nel 99% dei casi uso il telecomando, se mi capita di leggere volgarità gratuite amen.

Qualche tiro al bersaglio comunque c'è stato. Gratuito. Basta fregarsene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si raccoglie ciò che si semina nei rapporti umani.
> la risposta sta lì.
> Soprattutto quando ti ostini a vedere cose che non ho scritto.
> La tua coda di paglia sta diventando imbarazzante.
> ...


proprio perchè ho sprecato montagne di parole per utenti che non ne meriterebbero mezza intervengo brevemente con voi due che stimo

non parlerei di rapporti umani nel caso di minerva, che non è interessata a coltivarne qui sul forum
tebe: tu hai molti meriti qui dentro e il tuo modo di interagire molto "umano" riceve i giusti riconoscimenti da tutti
sicuramente un modo che fa piacere a te in primis, e a tutti coloro che per qualche motivo sentono di ricevere conforto, comprensione e consigli 
del resto gli argomenti sono delicati, richiedono empatia: è comprovato che io e minerva (mi accomuno a lei in questo frangente) ne abbiamo pochina rispetto a te

ti dirò che alcune tue asserzioni sono suonate male anche a me, pur se poste con gentilezza e (credo) senza alcuno spirito polemico


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> proprio perchè ho sprecato montagne di parole per utenti che non ne meriterebbero mezza intervengo brevemente con voi due che stimo
> 
> non parlerei di rapporti umani nel caso di minerva, che non è interessata a coltivarne qui sul forum
> tebe: tu hai molti meriti qui dentro e il tuo modo di interagire molto "umano" riceve i giusti riconoscimenti da tutti
> ...



Son "tornata" ieri, assolutamente normale con tre post forse, scritti seri e 15 a cazzeggio. E non è una novità.
Quindi, perchè stiamo facendo questo discorso?
Non so nemmeno di quali post parliate.
Min addirittura ha scritto 9 su 10.
Adesso si che mi sento preso di mira.
E non so perchè.
Dopo due anni su questo forum ancora qui siamo?
Cosa devo dire? O spiegare?

Io non sto capendo di cosa parlate


----------



## sienne (12 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Chiara,

OT ... 

empatia ... in generale s'intende la capacità di calarsi, 
di immedesimarsi nella situazione dell'altro. 

Ciò, non significa necessariamente provare sentimentalmente
le emozioni o i sentimenti dell'altra persona. 
C'è anche un'empatia intellettuale. Che solo con la ragione, si arriva
a comprendere un disagio ecc. 

Poi ... di cosa se ne fa, di tutta questa comprensione, 
sta scritto su un altra carta ... 

Empatia da sola - uguale quale - non ti porta lontano, se non riesci 
poi a usarla per raggiungere l'altra parte ... 

OT ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Son "tornata" ieri, assolutamente normale con tre post forse, scritti seri e 15 a cazzeggio. E non è una novità.
> Quindi, perchè stiamo facendo questo discorso?
> Non so nemmeno di quali post parliate.
> Min addirittura ha scritto 9 su 10.
> ...


Appunto.
Ma porco can
Se una torna per dare un saluto
e si trova na masnada di creditori
si dice at salut,
vo famre un giro in piazza pitosto che star là a leggere no?

Anch'io tante volte non capisco di che si parla...

Ma forse volevano sentirsi dire altro da te...

Dai suvvia tebina...
Accontentale no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scrivi mi siete mancate da morire
Sono tornata perchè sento che senza sto forum non posso vivere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

è vero, che ho solo sorvolato ... 
ma non ho capito tanto ... anzi, nulla. 

visto che neanche Tebe ha capito,
proprio la diretta interessata ... forse,
far notare o vedere cosa ha stonato. 

all'indovinello è difficile giocare ... 

solo così ... tanto per ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Son "tornata" ieri, assolutamente normale con tre post forse, scritti seri e 15 a cazzeggio. E non è una novità.
> Quindi, perchè stiamo facendo questo discorso?
> Non so nemmeno di quali post parliate.
> Min addirittura ha scritto 9 su 10.
> ...


Vedi Tebe 

niente và. ...


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vedi Tebe
> 
> niente và. ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:unhappy: 


eri ironica vero?
O pure tu hai letto robe nei miei scritti che ti hanno irritata o fatto pensare chissà che.

Sto cominciando ad avere le fisime.
:unhappy:


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti sono famosa per essere vittima e soprattutto priva del gene della scherositá.
> Ovviamente hai letto giusto  e mi sento pure un po ridicola a risponderti.
> Tornerò nel blog. Mi manca non raccontare i cazzi miei.
> Tu come stai?


Decisamente meglio di qualche mese fa e tenacemente decisa a ripartire il prima possibile per altri lidi. Grazie. A quando le nozze con Mattia?


----------



## sienne (12 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl:


stavo invece pensando ... come niente va ... 

qua svolazzano le cose e non s'acchiappano mai ... 

è un gioco al girello ... che è meglio scendere ... 

anche per quanto riguardano altre cose ... 

Tebe, nessuna idea fissa ... t'invecchia ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Decisamente meglio di qualche mese fa e tenacemente decisa a ripartire il prima possibile per altri lidi. Grazie. *A quando le nozze con Mattia?*


pensa se ci fossimo già sposati in segreto senza dire nulla a nessuno. E continuando a fare finta di essere conviventi.
L'apoteosi dell'unione.
Per come la vedo io.
Io&lui.
In un fatto squisitamente privato.

Altri lidi?
Ottimo. Se questo senti, è giusto.
Forza Devy.
Di te non ho mai dubitato un instante, credo tu lo sappia.
E il resto che si fotta.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oppure potevi scrivere la verità no?
Ho ricevuto un mp dal conte in persona
in cui supplice pellegrino 
in ginocchio piangendo mi ha detto ti prego Tebe
torna che il forum muore senza di te!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E tu mi hai risposto
Ah era ora che non mi mandassi un mp
in cui dicevi...ma quando me la molli?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E poi si vuole parlare di Follia pura...

Ma AIUTATEMI che cado dalla sedia dalle risate....


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pensa se ci fossimo già* sposati in segreto senza dire nulla a nessuno*. E continuando a fare finta di essere conviventi.
> L'apoteosi dell'unione.
> Per come la vedo io.
> Io&lui.
> ...



Io ci provai ai tempi, lo dissi a mia suocera(santa donna)  solo per farmi spedire un certificato indispensabile, al che si autoinvitarono convinti fosse nelle nostre intenzioni festeggiare, però non feci proprio niente di speciale, ne un invito, ne un confetto, ne un abito speciale, solo una festa in famiglia dopo la semplice cerimonia in Comune,  pranzo al ristorante di famiglia offertomi. Una sola fotografia in Comune.  Non volevo assolutamente regali invece qualcuno arrivò. Soldi naturalmente, avendo già casa e figlie.
Col senno del poi un matrimonio semplice ed economicissimo,  meno male! 

Nel mio stato attuale è la separazione consensuale a non essere ancora a conoscenza di nessun parente, figlie comprese.  Anche su questa fortunatamente ho risparmiato, 37 euro e due viaggi in tribunale.
Ho speso i soldi per il passaggio di proprietà del 50% della prima casa, poca roba e più tranquillità.

Il resto che si fotta! Lui per primo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure potevi scrivere la verità no?
> Ho ricevuto un mp dal conte in persona
> in cui supplice pellegrino
> in ginocchio piangendo mi ha detto ti prego Tebe
> ...


Io sono già caduta...
Comunque non te la mollo, già sai.
Ormai la mollo in altri blog.
:mrgreen:
Sto facendo per la prima volta in vita mia gli ossibuchi di tacchino.







Ossi. Buchi. Di. Tacchino.
carne. tacchino proprio.

caso mai qualcuno si sentisse preso in causa.
No. Puro e semplice.
Tacchino.
Gnam!
(ora occhini mi cazzia.
Senti occhini ma quando me lo dai?Non il tacchino. O anche si. Assomiglia ad un tacchino?:unhappy


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io ci provai ai tempi, lo dissi a mia suocera(santa donna)  solo per farmi spedire un certificato indispensabile, al che si autoinvitarono convinti fosse nelle nostre intenzioni festeggiare, però non feci proprio niente di speciale, ne un invito, ne un confetto, ne un abito speciale, solo una festa in famiglia dopo la semplice cerimonia in Comune,  pranzo al ristorante di famiglia offertomi. Una sola fotografia in Comune.  Non volevo assolutamente regali invece qualcuno arrivò. Soldi naturalmente, avendo già casa e figlie.
> Col senno del poi un matrimonio semplice ed economicissimo,  meno male!
> 
> Nel mio stato attuale è la separazione consensuale a non essere ancora a conoscenza di nessun parente, figlie comprese.  Anche su questa fortunatamente ho risparmiato, 37 euro e due viaggi in tribunale.
> ...


:mrgreen:

E il fottuto  che dice?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io ci provai ai tempi, lo dissi a mia suocera(santa donna)  solo per farmi spedire un certificato indispensabile, al che si autoinvitarono convinti fosse nelle nostre intenzioni festeggiare, però non feci proprio niente di speciale, ne un invito, ne un confetto, ne un abito speciale, solo una festa in famiglia dopo la semplice cerimonia in Comune,  pranzo al ristorante di famiglia offertomi. Una sola fotografia in Comune.  Non volevo assolutamente regali invece qualcuno arrivò. Soldi naturalmente, avendo già casa e figlie.
> Col senno del poi un matrimonio semplice ed economicissimo,  meno male!
> 
> Nel mio stato attuale è la separazione consensuale a non essere ancora a conoscenza di nessun parente, figlie comprese.  *Anche su questa fortunatamente ho risparmiato, 37 euro e due viaggi in tribunale.
> ...



Se in questo momento hai una strana sensazione, è un flusso di invidia (buona) pura e distillata da parte mia.
Lo so che è strano, ma non riesco più ad invidiare le coppie che stanno bene, invidio invece quelle che si separano in modo decente.
E di un uomo mi trovo spesso a dire "oh come vorrei aver divorziato da te" piuttosto che "oh come vorrei aver sposato te"

mi spiace, forse queste parole ti suonano brutte, tu con tuo marito ci stavi bene, la fine è arrivata come una sberla infuocata. Io ho solo disfatto quello che non avrei mai dovuto tessere.

cmq, il mio avvocato mi ha detto che in sede di separazione, i passaggi di proprietà dovrebbero essere gratuiti...


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> E il fottuto  che dice?



Tace. E' sicuramente in ansia, comincia finalmente a non dormire. Troppo tardi, non ha fatto i minimo sforzo per cambiare. Sempre fosse una situazione rimediabile, però lui non ha voluto cambiare niente, a parte lasciare immediatamente la squallida.  Neppure parlarne. Non mi provoca più alcuna reazione. Ho la testa altrove.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non li ho letti i tuoi post
ma mi fa ridere tutta la situazione ...

Devi capire che ultimamente qui si legge tra le righe
e ci ho messo un po' a capire il perché , ma ora mi è chiaro
tra personaggi  che puntano la pietra e buttano il dito,
tra pagliuzze che tolgono la visuale  e quant'altro:mrgreen:,
il leggere tra le righe è  come un valore oggiunto ad un post in modo 
da incrementarlo e far si che il risultato finale si adegui 
a ció che richiede il popolo ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sono già caduta...
> Comunque non te la mollo, già sai.
> Ormai la mollo in altri blog.
> :mrgreen:
> ...


Io sto prendendo la citrosodina...
Moglie per il mio ritorno a casa ha fatto piatto di cui sono iperghiotto.
Cervella di maiale.

Poi mi ha mostrato il conto dei suoi ultimi acquisti.

FOLLIA PURA: AIUTATEMI...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non li ho letti i tuoi post
> ma mi fa ridere tutta la situazione ...
> 
> Devi capire che ultimamente qui si legge tra le righe
> ...


Invece amore mio...
Io e te siamo coppia surreale

E devono imparare a leggerci
sopralerighe....

Ehi hai visto ti ho chiamato amore:

Ergo: FOLLIA PURA.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahuahahahahahahahaahaha





contepinceton ha detto:


> Vi è stato un colpo di stato.
> Gli amministratori bannati.
> Il forum è caduto in mano ai fratelli musulmani.
> Vedi un po' te come siamo messi.



Mi sembrava che c'era qualcosa di strano nell'aria:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece amore mio...
> Io e te siamo coppia surreale
> 
> E devono imparare a leggerci
> ...


o cribbio


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non li ho letti i tuoi post
> ma mi fa ridere tutta la situazione ...
> 
> Devi capire che ultimamente qui si legge tra le righe
> ...


........
Meno male che non sono tornata per rimanere.
Non ho capito un cazzo ma mi adeguo.

ma chi è il popolo?

No. lascia stare. Non rispondermi.
Nel frattempo ho bruciato gli ossibuchi di tacchino.
Maledetto Mattia e le sue voglie ciularine quando sono ai  fornelli.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sto prendendo la citrosodina...
> Moglie per il mio ritorno a casa ha fatto piatto di cui sono iperghiotto.
> Cervella di maiale.
> 
> ...


sai che la citrosodina quella al limone fatta a vermicelli me la mangio come le caramelle?
Quanto mi piace.
Ci sono dei giorni che schiumo bianco come un indemoniata.
Citrosodina. 
Questa (sia mai che qualcuno ci veda i sottotitoli. Però in effetti potrebbe essere un messaggio subliminale. Quale lo dirà il popolo. Che non voglio sapere chi sia)


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ........
> *Meno male che non sono tornata per rimanere.*
> Non ho capito un cazzo ma mi adeguo.
> 
> ...


ma no dai rimani !

la prendi troppo sul personale 
il popolo son tutti e nessuno

assassina di tacchini!!!


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *sai che la citrosodina quella al limone fatta a vermicelli me la mangio come le caramelle?
> Quanto mi piace.
> Ci sono dei giorni che schiumo bianco come un indemoniata.*
> Citrosodina.
> Questa (sia mai che qualcuno ci veda i sottotitoli. Però in effetti potrebbe essere un messaggio subliminale. Quale lo dirà il popolo. Che non voglio sapere chi sia)


idem


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ........
> Meno male che non sono tornata per rimanere.
> Non ho capito un cazzo ma mi adeguo.
> 
> ...


Dì la verità hai bruciato gli ossibuchi per seguire il forum...
FOLLIA PURA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dì la verità hai bruciato gli ossibuchi per seguire il forum...
> FOLLIA PURA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Effettivamente i fatti lo dimostrano:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma no dai rimani !
> 
> la prendi troppo sul personale
> il popolo son tutti e nessuno
> ...



Mannò, non me ne vado per queste cazzate. Ho già scritto in tempi non sospetti che non rimango.
Nulla di personale.
Ho trovato posti più simili a me e avendo poco tempo lo dedico principalmente a Mattia e poi al resto.
Magari mi vedrete più spesso ma sicuramente non sarà un ritorno.
poi devo decidere che cosa fare del blog. Anzi dei blog.
Boh.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dì la verità hai bruciato gli ossibuchi per seguire il forum...
> FOLLIA PURA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ormai ho un potente smartphone!
Cucino, scopo e scrivo.

Ma sto follia pura da dove arriva?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mannò, non me ne vado per queste cazzate. Ho già scritto in tempi non sospetti che non rimango.
> Nulla di personale.
> Ho trovato posti più simili a me e avendo poco tempo lo dedico principalmente a Mattia e poi al resto.
> Magari mi vedrete più spesso ma sicuramente non sarà un ritorno.
> ...


AHAHAHHAH....
ANche l'espressione in tempi non sospetti è da tradimostri...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ormai ho un potente smartphone!
> Cucino, scopo e scrivo.
> 
> Ma sto follia pura da dove arriva?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Deriva dal titolo del 3d...

A che punto siamo giunti in questo forum
si posta senza nemmeno leggere il titolo del 3d...

Ecco perchè si svacca.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Effettivamente i fatti lo dimostrano:rotfl:


quoto:abbraccio:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Mannò, non me ne vado per queste cazzate*. Ho già scritto in tempi non sospetti che non rimango.
> Nulla di personale.
> Ho trovato posti più simili a me e avendo poco tempo lo dedico principalmente a Mattia e poi al resto.
> Magari mi vedrete più spesso ma sicuramente non sarà un ritorno.
> ...


lo immagino ...
infatti avevo lasciato spazio tra le righe:mrgreen::rotfl:


Scusami veramente ma non sono seria ultimamente qui...
perche se lo fossi davvero potrei diventare una carampana :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se in questo momento hai una strana sensazione, è un flusso di invidia (buona) pura e distillata da parte mia.
> Lo so che è strano, ma non riesco più ad invidiare le coppie che stanno bene, invidio invece quelle che si separano in modo decente.
> E di un uomo mi trovo spesso a dire "oh come vorrei aver divorziato da te" piuttosto che "oh come vorrei aver sposato te"
> 
> ...



Se acquisti dal coniuge in fase di separazione e lo dichiari nella separazione, sei esente dal 4% che normalmente si paga come prima casa, ma il Notaio e altre piccole spese burocratiche le paghi, ho la fattura, mai aperta, ho speso 1.800 euro in tutto. Praticamente quasi tutti per il Notaio.


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Io le coppie che stanno veramennte bene insieme 'le invidio', i problema è che non sai mai se stanno veramente bene o si illudono. Io per molti anni sono stata bene, illudendomi.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Deriva dal titolo del 3d...
> 
> A che punto siamo giunti in questo forum
> ...


:rotfl:
Ma l ho letto il titolo solo che non ci avevo pensato!
PREVENUTO!


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io le coppie che stanno veramennte bene insieme 'le invidio', i problema è che non sai mai se stanno veramente bene o si illudono. Io per molti anni sono stata bene, illudendomi.


No. 
Il bene e il male sono stati reali.
 Niente illusioni.
Vi siete amati. E non è stata illusione.
Non lasciarti coinvolgere da queste stonzate che non servono, ora, a nulla.
Hai preso in mano la tua vita.
Con fatica e sofferenza.
Guarda avanti.
Porca puttana.
Guarda. Avanti.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *No.
> Il bene e il male sono stati reali.
> Niente illusioni.
> Vi siete amati. E non è stata illusione.*
> ...



Mi trovo completamente d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ma l ho letto il titolo solo che non ci avevo pensato!
> PREVENUTO!


NO guarda, non per essere puntiglioso,
Leggimi in maniera asettica.
E dopo un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale

converrai anche tu, come molte...

Che sono in Malafede.

Infatti benefede...suona male no?

E io intendo sonar bene....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;GmfFi3T6SZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmfFi3T6SZ0[/video]


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente.


Ciao Piero. Ti sei separato per lei? O meglio, credi che se non avessi incontrato lei non ti saresti separato?


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Il bene e il male sono stati reali.
> Niente illusioni.
> Vi siete amati. E non è stata illusione.
> ...



Come sempre hai ragione, ma non è, credimi, il tradimento in se stesso il dolore più grande, quanto l'essermi resa conto che lui ha sempre pensato solo a se stesso da sempre, tanti fatti visti a ritroso che avrebbero dovuto farmi dire basta, o cambi o te ne vai, ancora prima di avere figli con lui. Qui la colpa è tutta mia. Lui  stava da Re con me.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come sempre hai ragione, ma non è, credimi, il tradimento in se stesso il dolore più grande, quanto l'essermi resa conto che lui ha sempre pensato solo a se stesso da sempre, tanti fatti visti a ritroso che avrebbero dovuto farmi dire basta, o cambi o te ne vai, ancora prima di avere figli con lui. Qui la colpa è tutta mia. Lui  stava da Re con me.


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Non so dirti il perchè, ma non penso che sia un ragionamento giusto.
Ci penso e poi ti dico.

Se fosse stato da re...
Ma ci penso su..


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Si, da Re, sto guardando i Borgia, e lui, come loro, faceva quello che gli pareva e fingeva di uscire 'solo' per suonare, e la cretina a rinunciare a ogni fine settimana e festa perchè, poverino, era giusto lasciarlo sfogare, Nessuna rinncia da parte sua, neppure quando era programmata da mesi, saltava sempre.

E non sto parlando del tradimento. Solo del suo hobby ingombrante e invadente. In ogni occasione dovevamo dire no ad amici e parenti perchè lui era impegnato.

Come questa sera, come domani fino a notte fonda, e anche nei prossimi giorni cambio di programma per un viaggio già deciso perchè la musica ha la priorità. Ormai non mi interessa più ma da trent'anni andava sempre a finire cosi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Si, da Re, sto guardando i Borgia, e lui, come loro, faceva quello che gli pareva e fingeva di uscire 'solo' per suonare, e la cretina a rinunciare a ogni fine settimana e festa perchè, poverino, era giusto lasciarlo sfogare, Nessuna rinncia da parte sua, neppure quando era programmata da mesi, saltava sempre.
> 
> E non sto parlando del tradimento. Solo del suo hobby ingombrante e invadente. In ogni occasione dovevamo dire no ad amici e parenti perchè lui era impegnato.
> 
> Come questa sera, come domani fino a notte fonda, e anche nei prossimi giorni cambio di programma per un viaggio già deciso perchè la musica ha la priorità. Ormai non mi interessa più ma da trent'anni andava sempre a finire cosi.


Rinunciare a delle cose che piacerebbero per farne altre che piacciono alla persona che si ama o per consentirle di farle non pesano non perché ci si aspetti un ritorno ma perché rientrano in un clima di condivisione. Se ci si rende conto che era solo indifferenza per le altre esigenze e che non si condivideva nulla, improvvisamente diventano pesantissime rinunce.


----------



## devastata (12 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rinunciare a delle cose che piacerebbero per farne altre che piacciono alla persona che si ama o per consentirle di farle non pesano non perché ci si aspetti un ritorno ma perché rientrano in un clima di condivisione. Se ci si rende conto che era solo indifferenza per le altre esigenze e che non si condivideva nulla, *improvvisamente diventano pesantissime rinunce*.



Infatti, e non solo per me, anche per le nostre figlie è andata cosi, erano sempre con me e abbiamo rinunciato a centinaia di occasioni restando a casa ad aspettare o partendo da sole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Son "tornata" ieri, assolutamente normale con tre post forse, scritti seri e 15 a cazzeggio. E non è una novità.
> Quindi, perchè stiamo facendo questo discorso?
> Non so nemmeno di quali post parliate.
> Min addirittura ha scritto 9 su 10.
> ...


Ancora qui siamo. Qui dove? 
Non posso essere d'accordo con minerva e pensare che in questo caso non avesse tutti i torti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma porco can
> Se una torna per dare un saluto
> e si trova na masnada di creditori
> ...


Quali creditori? 
Non ho nessun debito con Tebe. 
Questi discorsi del cazzo non ti fanno per niente onore, conte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vedi Tebe
> 
> niente và. ...


Ho spiegato il mio intervento, che non era rivolto a te, ma a Tebe, appunto.
Non credo che Tebe necessiti di traduttori simultanei.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ancora qui siamo. Qui dove?
> Non posso essere d'accordo con minerva e pensare che in questo caso non avesse tutti i torti?


Si ok.
Sembra il gioco dei tre cantoni.
Considerato che tutto mi potete dire tranne che non parlo chiaro tutto questo mi sembra ridicolo.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si ok.
> Sembra il gioco dei tre cantoni.
> Considerato che tutto mi potete dire tranne che non parlo chiaro tutto questo mi sembra ridicolo.


Aggiungo.
Anche surreale.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2013)

quando leggo continui botta e risposta mi risultano pesanti e sgradevoli e , per questo motivo, non protraggo le discussioni più di tanto risultando spesso un po vaga e poco chiara per alcuni.
vediamo se questa volta riesco ad essere esaustiva.
ho detto nove post su dieci ovviamente esagerando ma non comprendo perché tebe ripeta continuamente cose del tipo:qui non sto bene, scrivo ma vado, mi trattavano malissimo perché sono diversa da tutti, sto sempre dalla parte di quelli che sono contestati....etc
senza soffermarsi a capire quello che in effetti si possa contestare al tizio o alla tizia nuovi che magari stanno delirando...solo per partito preso e amore della diversità a prescindere in onore ad una presunta sofferta caccia alle streghe che non è mai esistita.
ma la cosa grave è che subito dopo, su mia sollecitazione, si fa passare tutto per scherzo come se fossi una visionaria totale .a questo punto si perde anche la facoltà di rivendicare certe posizioni e pure la credibilità.

come dicevo in altri messaggi, mi pare che tebe qui abbia sempre un'ottima accoglienza che non giustifica che a domande gentili debba sempre ricordare che qui non vale la pena e c'è di meglio.
basterebbe passare, salutare, scrivere quello che si ritiene e ritornare ai lidi agognati senza lo strascico delle arpie come la sottoscritta.
nel caso invece si volesse rivendicare un patimento subito, non si dovrebbe far passare tutto come invenzione della suddetta .

madonna che pesantezza i chiarimenti.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quali creditori?
> Non ho nessun debito con Tebe.
> Questi discorsi del cazzo non ti fanno per niente onore, conte.


Credo che nessuno avanzi debiti con me.
Ho sempre scritto ciò che pensavo.
Per cui mi sembra assurda questa cosa.
Parliamo di niente.
Io non capisco che cosa ci avete letto ma soprattutto perché.
 Se foste così gentili da spiegarlo anche anche a me in maniera assolutamente chiara forse capisco pure io .


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando leggo continui botta e risposta mi risultano pesanti e sgradevoli e , per questo motivo, non protraggo le discussioni più di tanto risultando spesso un po vaga e poco chiara per alcuni.
> vediamo se questa volta riesco ad essere esaustiva.
> ho detto nove post su dieci ovviamente esagerando ma non comprendo perché tebe ripeta continuamente cose del tipo:qui non sto bene, scrivo ma vado, mi trattavano malissimo perché sono diversa da tutti, sto sempre dalla parte di quelli che sono contestati....etc
> senza soffermarsi a capire quello che in effetti si possa contestare al tizio o alla tizia nuovi che magari stanno delirando...solo per partito preso e amore della diversità a prescindere in onore ad una presunta sofferta caccia alle streghe che non è mai esistita.
> ...


Ma che film ti sei fatta in testa?
Ho detto, scritto, che sto meglio tra i miei simili in questo periodo.
Punto.
Tutto il resto ....mah....
Che ti devo rispondere?
Continua a farti  i film.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque è anche un dato di fatto che il mio modo di ironeggiare tu l abbia capito sempre ben poco.
Limite tuo.
Ok. Ho capito.
Inutile aggiungere che hai sbagliato e capisci solo ciò che vuoi capire.
È sempre stato così.
Pazienza.
Nessuna delle due ci perde il sonno ma...
Sorrido.
Bai in pace min.
Soprattutto smetti di pensare a cosa c è dietro le mie parole perché non c è nulla.
.ripeto. una delle mie doti e la schiettezza.
 E su questo nessuno può smentirmi.
Non faccio giochetti.
Tu continua pure


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque è anche un dato di fatto che il mio modo di ironeggiare tu l abbia capito sempre ben poco.
> Limite tuo.
> Ok. Ho capito.
> Inutile aggiungere che hai sbagliato e capisci solo ciò che vuoi capire.
> ...


non si tratta di giochetti;semplicemente ripeti spesso un concetto inutile.per me.
concordo sul fatto che non sia importante e ti auguro che le cose in generale ti vadano al meglio ovunque tu voglia stare, per stare bene.
davvero, amen


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si ok.
> Sembra il gioco dei tre cantoni.
> Considerato che tutto mi potete dire tranne che non parlo chiaro tutto questo mi sembra ridicolo.





Minerva ha detto:


> quando leggo continui botta e risposta mi risultano pesanti e sgradevoli e , per questo motivo, non protraggo le discussioni più di tanto risultando spesso un po vaga e poco chiara per alcuni.
> vediamo se questa volta riesco ad essere esaustiva.
> ho detto nove post su dieci ovviamente esagerando ma non comprendo perché tebe ripeta continuamente cose del tipo:qui non sto bene, scrivo ma vado, mi trattavano malissimo perché sono diversa da tutti, sto sempre dalla parte di quelli che sono contestati....etc
> senza soffermarsi a capire quello che in effetti si possa contestare al tizio o alla tizia nuovi che magari stanno delirando...solo per partito preso e amore della diversità a prescindere in onore ad una presunta sofferta caccia alle streghe che non è mai esistita.
> ...


ti spiego quotando minerva
a fronte di questo tuo atteggiamento (rosso) che ho ravvisato anch'io, e sul quale mi sono chiesta se non fosse solo un mio fraintendimento dei tuoi interventi, ho pensato di intervenire quando ho letto il trattamento che stavi riservando a minerva (neretto)

basta
nessun film, solo un appunto

appunto che ho fatto fra l'altro anche alla stessa minerva, anche se in modo incompleto, l'altro ieri:
quando ho scritto che prendevo atto del suo pensiero riguardo il forum di questo periodo,che non le sembra dei migliori: in realtà avrei voluto/dovuto chiederle quale fosse secondo lei un forum migliore, tanto per capire


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti spiego quotando minerva
> a fronte di questo tuo atteggiamento (rosso) che ho ravvisato anch'io, e sul quale mi sono chiesta se non fosse solo un mio fraintendimento dei tuoi interventi, ho pensato di intervenire quando ho letto il trattamento che stavi riservando a minerva (neretto)
> 
> basta
> ...


è un'opinione veramente personalissima che riguarda questa settimana ; ma sono consapevole che ad altri diverte quindi , per lo stesso principio che ho espresso a tebe , ho fatto male a dichiararlo inutilmente:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che film ti sei fatta in testa?
> Ho detto, scritto, che sto meglio tra i miei simili in questo periodo.
> Punto.
> Tutto il resto ....mah....
> ...


In che senso i tuoi simili?


----------



## devastata (13 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso i tuoi simili?


I diverdamenti fedeli? Con il 10% solo loro?

Tebe e' speciale.


----------



## free (13 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> I diverdamenti fedeli? Con il 10% solo loro?
> 
> Tebe e' speciale.



ma ci sarà mica il forum 10%soloperme.net?:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (13 Ottobre 2013)

Perche' no?


----------



## free (13 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perche' no?



infatti, mi è sorto il dubbio!


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> I diverdamenti fedeli? Con il 10% solo loro?
> 
> Tebe e' speciale.


Anche ma sarebbe riduttivo.
Sono solo questo?
Una diversamente fedele con il mio dieci per cento?
Ok.
Allora si.
Due anni qui sopra e i miei simili sono. Solo. Questo.
C.v.d. mi viene da rispondere.
Credo di avere battuto ogni record.
Ciao ragazzi statemi bene.


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche ma sarebbe riduttivo.
> Sono solo questo?
> Una diversamente fedele con il mio dieci per cento?
> Ok.
> ...


Tebe, scusami se mi intrometto

io ti ho solo letta.

a me di te piace la libertà di te stessa che coltivi nei tuoi pensieri che qui scrivi. E l'ironia.

mi fa piacere dirtelo.


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche ma sarebbe riduttivo.
> Sono solo questo?
> Una diversamente fedele con il mio dieci per cento?
> Ok.
> ...



Ciao Tebe,

sai che non è così ... almeno lo spero. 

comunque, del tuo 10% a me, poco interessa ... 

come vedi, ognuno prende solo il meglio da te ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche ma sarebbe riduttivo.
> Sono solo questo?
> Una diversamente fedele con il mio dieci per cento?
> Ok.
> ...


Ehiiiii ma certo che no !!! Dai sei troppo intelligente per esser convinta di ciò


----------



## devastata (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche ma sarebbe riduttivo.
> Sono solo questo?
> Una diversamente fedele con il mio dieci per cento?
> Ok.
> ...



Ci mancherebbe, nessuno di noi è 'solo questo', si riferiva alle possibilità di cosa dovrebbe trattare il nuovo forum, questo in effetti è riservato solo al problema 'tradimento e le conseguenze che ha sulle persone e sulla famiglia', mentre in altri forum si parla spesso di tanto altro, e si litiga pure molto di più.

Ovunque tu vada ti aspettiamo sempre.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> sai che non è così ... almeno lo spero.
> 
> ...


E' così invece.
E le ultime pagine di questo 3d ne è una conferma.
Almeno in chiaro.
Perchè poi a parte il rosso sul mio "furore uterino" ho una pioggia di verdi in queste 24 ore che mi fa capire che così non è.
Però è sfiancante fare un giro qui e per quattro parole tutta sta roba.
Poi la posson aggiustare come vogliono ma tant'è.
Sezionare ciò che dico ma soprattutto cosa si presuppone io NON dica non mi fa più ridere.
Ed era stata proprio Chiara a notare prima che me ne andassi il tiro al piccione (cito lei) nei miei confronti.

Prendere il meglio da me è "bello"
Ma poi ci sono alcuni che vedono solo il peggio.
O che giudicano il peggio.
Non ne ho voglia Sienne.
Non ne ho il tempo e non ne ho la salute.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tebe, scusami se mi intrometto
> 
> io ti ho solo letta.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio.
Ed è questo che sono. E che mi sento.
Il resto sono paranoie che non comprendo.


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' così invece.
> E le ultime pagine di questo 3d ne è una conferma.
> Almeno in chiaro.
> Perchè poi a parte il rosso sul mio "furore uterino" ho una pioggia di verdi in queste 24 ore che mi fa capire che così non è.
> ...



Ciao Tebe,

credo, che in parte, tu abbia ragione. 
ma vedi Tebe, il forum è composto da più persone. 
è una cosa che mi dà una nooooooia incredibile, che per pochi, 
uno non vede quanti invece ci sono che pensano diversamente. 

io stessa, ho preso qualche giorno per riflettere. ci sono cose,
che proprio vanno contro tutto quello che sono ... una ripulsione. 
ma poi, mi sono ricordata di alcuni utenti ... e perdere il contatto 
con loro ... sarebbe sbagliato, solo per qualche "fesso"! 

ma ... sul l'ultima riga ... e lo sai ... è anche il mio tallone d'Achille. 
Alla fine, sarà quello che farà pendere il ciondolo ... 

Ti capisco molto bene! 

Sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

OT 

il termine "fesso", l'ho messo tra virgolette pensando ad una parola svizzera.
in italiano può essere offensivo, da noi no, s'intende un ripetersi e ripetersi delle stesse cose. 

sienne


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio.
> Ed è questo che sono. E che mi sento.
> Il resto sono paranoie che non comprendo.


di niente. mi faceva piacere dirlo.

rispetto alle paranoie, ognuno ha le sue...e sono variabili come il tempo. 
Io di solito mi occupo delle mie, che già mi danno da fare a sufficienza:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> di niente. mi faceva piacere dirlo.
> 
> rispetto alle paranoie, ognuno ha le sue...e sono variabili come il tempo.
> *Io di solito mi occupo delle mie, che già mi danno da fare a sufficienza*:mrgreen:


:rotfl:

Grazie al cielo ne ho poche!
sarà mancanza di materia grigia.
:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2013)

Ammetto che non ci ho capito un tubo.
Forse mi sarò persa qualcosa.

Spero solo che tu continui a ripassare ciccia, almeno di tanto in tanto. Baciuzz


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Ammetto che non ci ho capito un tubo.*
> Forse mi sarò persa qualcosa.
> 
> Spero solo che tu continui a ripassare ciccia, almeno di tanto in tanto. Baciuzz


Non sei la sola ma si. Ogni tanto ripasserò. Non vedo perchè non dovrei farlo.
Baciuzz a chi?
Scrostati
:incazzato::incazzato:





:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' così invece.
> E le ultime pagine di questo 3d ne è una conferma.
> Almeno in chiaro.
> Perchè poi a parte il rosso sul mio "furore uterino" ho una pioggia di verdi in queste 24 ore che mi fa capire che così non è.
> ...


Ma chi è che ti usa come piccione? Minni?


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che ti usa come piccione? Minni?


Parlo del pregresso


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Parlo del pregresso


Ma chi è che t'ha usata come bersaglio? Scusa eh. Cioè che "vai via" perchè hai diversamente da fare è un conto, che tu non scriva qui perchè chissà per quale accidenti di ragione ti senti di colpo fuori posto senza motivo apparente un altro.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che t'ha usata come bersaglio? Scusa eh. Cioè che "vai via" perchè hai diversamente da fare è un conto, che tu non scriva qui perchè chissà per quale accidenti di ragione ti senti di colpo fuori posto senza motivo apparente un altro.


si, ciao (cit)


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ciao (cit)


Ou. Non si capisce mica che hai fatto. Chi ti ha trattata tanto male da farti fare la parte del Cristo in croce. Quando. Boh. Poi oh, ciao se vuoi.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



piero ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che questi forum e frequentato ( tranni alcuni casi di persone gentili) da coglioni che si sono permessi di giudicare quello che ho scritto facendo in alcuni casi allussioni al fatto che io facessi uso di una certa sostanza ( cosa non vera ma e solo stata una pura cattiveria della mia ex moglie per screditarmi...deficienti). Ricordo alcune date solo perche questa storia mi ha segnato...quindi se dovete scrivere cazzate vi prego astenerei


Leggio che cazzo hai scritto e pensa bene fra me e te chi è il coglione...!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio.
> Ed è questo che sono. E che mi sento.
> *Il resto sono paranoie che non comprendo*.


appunto ...
quindi non starle dietro( alle paranoie intento chiariamo 
per non rischiare di far partire pensieri sbagliati)...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho spiegato il mio intervento, che non era rivolto a te, ma a Tebe, appunto.
> Non credo che Tebe necessiti di traduttori simultanei.


odiomio 
anche il mio intervento era rivolto 
a Tebe !

Vedi scritto:

"vedi TEBE"

Ma che vuoi?
Mi sembra che da sempre tutti possono intervenire 
ove gli sembra di intervenire 
Poi fai come ti pare e rimprovera che ti pare 
tanto non é che cambi qualcosa...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quali creditori?
> Non ho nessun debito con Tebe.
> Questi discorsi del cazzo non ti fanno per niente onore, conte.


Invece io ne ho molti con Tebe.
Ma rinvia sempre il saldo...

COmunque sia 
Molti nemici tanto onore
Pochi amici poco onore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che onore?
Quelli dei Prizzi o quello dei Pazzi....?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando leggo continui botta e risposta mi risultano pesanti e sgradevoli e , per questo motivo, non protraggo le discussioni più di tanto risultando spesso un po vaga e poco chiara per alcuni.
> vediamo se questa volta riesco ad essere esaustiva.
> ho detto nove post su dieci ovviamente esagerando ma non comprendo perché tebe ripeta continuamente cose del tipo:qui non sto bene, scrivo ma vado, mi trattavano malissimo perché sono diversa da tutti, sto sempre dalla parte di quelli che sono contestati....etc
> senza soffermarsi a capire quello che in effetti si possa contestare al tizio o alla tizia nuovi che magari stanno delirando...solo per partito preso e amore della diversità a prescindere in onore ad una presunta sofferta caccia alle streghe che non è mai esistita.
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Ma
 che noia
Ma che tedio

Stai sempre a lamentarti...no?

Ma tu quando apri un 3d interessante eh?

Sempre na lamentela....mammamia...sarai anche bella...ma con la tua lamentitudine...diventi subito vecchia e brutta....e non c'è fotoshop che possa miracolarti....

Forse sai Tebe, vive il virtuale in una maniera più decorosa No?


E pensa a te che potevi fare del bene nel reale al povero Bender, ma schizzinosimante hai declinato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E siamo qui a pettinar bambole e a corteggiar pecole...


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Ma
> che noia
> ...


non gliela posso fare:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2013)

comunque, sull'aprire tred...non c'è storia: funziona chi ha empatia e si mette in gioco sul serio, i miei sono una fetecchia.
ammetto:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece io ne ho molti con Tebe.
> *Ma rinvia sempre il saldo...*
> 
> COmunque sia
> ...




prova a scontarle l'iva, non so...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, sull'aprire tred...non c'è storia: funziona chi ha empatia e si mette in gioco sul serio, i miei sono una fetecchia.
> ammetto:unhappy:


sei ingiusta con te stessa (ma forse sei ironica?)

come scriveva oggi il conte parlando dell'amore ci sono modi di presentare gli argomenti che spaccano (cit.) e modi meno, ma questo non ne inficia il valore intrinseco o l'utilità
senza contare che molto spesso l'empatia è solo di facciata

concordo su chi si mette in gioco sul serio


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei ingiusta con te stessa (*ma forse sei ironica*?)
> 
> come scriveva oggi il conte parlando dell'amore ci sono modi di presentare gli argomenti che spaccano (cit.) e modi meno, ma questo non ne inficia il valore intrinseco o l'utilità
> senza contare che molto spesso l'empatia è solo di facciata
> ...


no, realista.non è che colga solo i limiti degli altri


----------



## Innominata (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' così invece.
> E le ultime pagine di questo 3d ne è una conferma.
> Almeno in chiaro.
> Perchè poi a parte il rosso sul mio "furore uterino" ho una pioggia di verdi in queste 24 ore che mi fa capire che così non è.
> ...


Be', significherà pur qualcosa. Ovviamente anche tanto altro, ma mi ha fatto pensare a quando tornavo ogni due fine settimana dall'università al paese e a casa mia all'istante scoppiavano passionali  e torrenziali litigi. E anche quando mio figlio torna in ritardo (qualcuno qui ha assistito una volta in diretta...), tracima prima l'insulto e il furore e la voglia di acido che prelude l'abbraccio...


----------



## Flavia (13 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Be', significherà pur qualcosa. Ovviamente anche tanto altro, ma mi ha fatto pensare a quando tornavo ogni due fine settimana dall'università al paese e a casa mia all'istante scoppiavano passionali  e torrenziali litigi. E anche quando mio figlio torna in ritardo (qualcuno qui ha assistito una volta in diretta...), tracima prima l'insulto e il furore e la voglia di acido che prelude l'abbraccio...


mi hai messo un tarlo
riguardo a questo strano
ma quanto mai interessante meccanismo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Ma
> che noia
> ...


Per l'amore di Gesù, NO.



contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa a te che potevi fare del bene nel reale al povero Bender, ma schizzinosimante hai declinato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh. EH.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Ottobre 2013)

mi fate senti in colpa di come io non prenda il forum così sul serio... Come si dice,l'acqua mi bagna e il vento mi asciuga, sto male o litigo per la dura realtà,qui si viene per conforto e due battute...o sbaglio? A me piace regalare un sorriso a chi viene gia qui con tanti di quei problemi... Poi fate voi...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei ingiusta con te stessa (ma forse sei ironica?)
> 
> come scriveva oggi il conte parlando dell'amore ci sono modi di presentare gli argomenti che spaccano (cit.) e modi meno, ma questo non ne inficia il valore intrinseco o l'utilità
> senza contare che molto spesso l'empatia è solo di facciata
> ...


Sull'empatia di facciata sfondi una porta aperta...
Cioè saria come sverginare la cicciolina...

Facile fare gli empatici con chi non si conosce veramente no?

E che ci costa?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, realista.non è che colga solo i limiti degli altri


Realista?
Ma per piacere dei su...

Allora con i tuoi limiti puoi fare quel che ti pare...

Quelli degli altri, sovente, li vedi solo tu...
E te li inventi giustapposta...

E te lo dice un uomo che non conosce il senso della misura no?

Mettimi alla prova...vieni a cena con me...e vedrai!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mi fate senti in colpa di come io non prenda il forum così sul serio... Come si dice,l'acqua mi bagna e il vento mi asciuga, sto male o litigo per la dura realtà,qui si viene per conforto e due battute...o sbaglio? A me piace regalare un sorriso a chi viene gia qui con tanti di quei problemi... Poi fate voi...


Vai in cerca di Babsi, poi usciamo, io, te Babsi miss e Princy...e si ride no?
Cioè io novello califano entro nel locale cingendovi e dico...salve sfigati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Voi siete giovani e belle...

Loro hanno le anche scoppiate dagli anta no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Realista?
> Ma per piacere dei su...
> 
> Allora con i tuoi limiti puoi fare quel che ti pare...
> ...


ahhhhh ti ho beccato....icacci la MIni...ocio...perche'e'gattamorta...se ti prende a mano....dopo ci vuole il ghiaccio:smile:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhhhh ti ho beccato....icacci la MIni...ocio...perche'*e'gattamorta..*.se ti prende a mano....dopo ci vuole il ghiaccio:smile:


no, sono leonessa viva roarrr


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sono leonessa viva roarrrView attachment 7600


Leonessa...ma ormai senza denti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Leonessa...ma ormai senza denti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se mi lasci qualche soldino te ne do uno:hockey:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se mi lasci qualche soldino te ne do uno:hockey:


No perchè sono guasti...


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No perchè sono guasti...


anatema


----------



## lothar57 (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Leonessa...ma ormai senza denti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quindi niente pomini ''rigati''.....alllora roba per te vecchio caprone berico...:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

che sono i pomini rigati; una pasta corta?
ad ogni modo, anatema


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sono i pomini rigati; una pasta corta?
> ad ogni modo, anatema



Lo chiedi sul serio?

Intende una fellatio in cui allo stesso tempo i denti accarezzano il membro.
Non conosco il termine usato, ma a senso dovrebbe essere quello.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Lo chiedi sul serio?*
> 
> Intende una fellatio in cui allo stesso tempo i denti accarezzano il membro.
> Non conosco il termine usato, ma a senso dovrebbe essere quello.


no


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no



Sono torda 

Bè dai almeno ti ho fatto ridere


----------



## free (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva, ma hai fatto scappare la Tebe per caso??:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Minerva, ma hai fatto scappare la Tebe per caso??:rotfl:


ma no, era solo una toccata , la fuga era programmata


----------



## free (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, era solo una toccata , la fuga era programmata



ma siete fuggite insieme?
che figata


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vai in cerca di Babsi, poi usciamo, io, te Babsi miss e Princy...e si ride no?
> Cioè io novello califano entro nel locale cingendovi e dico...salve sfigati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Voi siete giovani e belle...
> ...


tu si che hai capito tutto dalla vita


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> tu si che hai capito tutto dalla vita


Io sto ancora aspettando....!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando....!


Aspettando cosa?
Dott. Oscuro?

Sai che sono scandalizzato.
L'altra notte in tv ho visto una trasmissione "presunto colpevole".

Un povero cristo
si è fatto due anni di galera
per uno scambio di persona.

A nulla sono valse le testimonianze del datore di lavoro che asseriva con cartellino alla mano che il tale era al lavoro, no
valse come prima istanza la deposizione di un poliziotto che diceva di averlo visto.

Ora nessuno risarcisce sto onesto cittadino.
Nessuno punisce questo poliziotto con le cateratte
che giurò di aver visto quell'uomo in un altro posto a delinquere.

Vanno bene ste cose
Dottor Oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspettando cosa?
> Dott. Oscuro?
> 
> Sai che sono scandalizzato.
> ...


Certo che vanno bene,questo è una grande paese caro mio, hai cambiato idea?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che vanno bene,questo è una grande paese caro mio, hai cambiato idea?


No sempre più convinto della necessità che il Veneto venga staccato dalla penisola.
E che venga annesso all'Austria.

Ma gli austriaci non ci vogliono.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No sempre più convinto della necessità che il Veneto venga staccato dalla penisola.
> E che venga annesso all'Austria.
> 
> Ma gli austriaci non ci vogliono.


Quando ti mettono alle strette,fai il vago....!Siamo o no una grande paese?Siamo un grande paese quando i cazzi del conte vanno bene,quando vanno male annettiamo il vento all'Austria.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ti mettono alle strette,fai il vago....!Siamo o no una grande paese?Siamo un grande paese quando i cazzi del conte vanno bene,quando vanno male annettiamo il vento all'Austria.


Siamo chi?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Siamo chi?


Ma come?noi italiani,ci hai sprandecato il cazzo per anni che questo è un grande paese,adesso hai cambiato idea?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come?noi italiani,ci hai sprandecato il cazzo per anni che questo è un grande paese,adesso hai cambiato idea?


Io sono veneto.
Mai pensato di essere italiano.
Mai.

Fin dal mio primo vagito mio nonno mi insegnò che siamo veneti.

Diversi.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono veneto.
> Mai pensato di essere italiano.
> Mai.
> 
> ...


Quindi l'italia non è un grande paese?ci ricordiamo tutti che ci hai spoetizzato i coglioni con sta chiavica di paese....!Ricorderò male allora!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi l'italia non è un grande paese?ci ricordiamo tutti che ci hai spoetizzato i coglioni con sta chiavica di paese....!Ricorderò male allora!


Non è nè grande nè piccolo.
Sta meglio di certi paesi
e peggio di altri.

Ma nessuno ti tiene vincolato qui.

No?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è nè grande nè piccolo.
> Sta meglio di certi paesi
> e peggio di altri.
> 
> ...


Quindi ricordo male?I miei affetti mi tengono vincolato qui.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi ricordo male?I miei affetti mi tengono vincolato qui.


E ricorda che lo Stato Italiano
è il tuo datore di lavoro

e il tuo stipendio salta fuori dalle tasse dei cittadini.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> .. aiuto



ma mandala a cagare e non farti più sentire..... un po' sano amor proprio! e che cazzo....... sti uomini zerbini senza spina dorsale proprio non li capisco.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E ricorda che lo Stato Italiano
> è il tuo datore di lavoro
> 
> e il tuo stipendio salta fuori dalle tasse dei cittadini.


Io ti ricordo che il tuo stipendio invece salta fuori dalle offerte dei credenti....vedi tu


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ricordo che il tuo stipendio invece salta fuori dalle offerte dei credenti....vedi tu



Appunto io non scrivo chiesa di merda....
Capisci?

Dove è la differenza tra me e te?

Io no sputare in piatto dove mangio.

Perchè è da incoerenti.

Mio stipendio comunque molto bono.

E ringrazio i fedeli.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto io non scrivo chiesa di merda....
> Capisci?
> 
> Dove è la differenza tra me e te?
> ...


No tu fai peggio,perchè dei dettami della chiesa te ne fotti altamente.La differenza è enorme!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No tu fai peggio,perchè dei dettami della chiesa te ne fotti altamente.La differenza è enorme!


Mica vero sai?
Che non pensi che suono oltre ai canti
nel periodo di quaresima eh?

Tu non sei nella posizione di farmi la morale

Perchè tu in chiesa non ci vai

e vivi nel peccato
in more uxorio

senza essere sposato.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero sai?
> Che non pensi che suono oltre ai canti
> nel periodo di quaresima eh?
> 
> ...


Almeno sono coerente!Tu per quello che ti conviene frequenti la chiesa,quando non ti conviene te ne fotti.Più che leghista sei il classico democristiano.La differenza fra me e te è sostanziale.:up:


----------



## Sole (15 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo chiedi sul serio?
> 
> Intende *una fellatio in cui allo stesso tempo i denti accarezzano il membro.*
> Non conosco il termine usato, ma a senso dovrebbe essere quello.


Io non ci sarei nemmeno arrivata, giuro che davvero pensavo a un tipo di pasta. Mi sto minervizzando, mi sento sempre più figa di legno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sono già caduta...
> Comunque non te la mollo, già sai.
> Ormai la mollo in altri blog.
> :mrgreen:
> ...



quando sarò single e tu me lo chidederai con gentilezza. No non assomiglia ad un tacchino..... non in questo momento. haha


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ci sarei nemmeno arrivata, giuro che davvero pensavo a un tipo di pasta. Mi sto minervizzando, mi sento sempre più figa di legno


è il lento e inesorabile passare del tempo:mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (15 Ottobre 2013)

piero ha detto:


> Mi presento Piero 43 anni separato con un figlio di 5. Nel 2009 incontro una donna che mi ha letteralmente distrutto la vita psicologicamente. Vi descrivo il personaggio, Donna di 43 anni separata da 10 matrimonio fallimentare che l'ha segnata,figlia di 10 anni, economicamente in una posizione privilegiata, vivi con la figlia a cui dedica la vita. Allora la incontro nell'ottobre del 2009 io me ne innamoro alla follia, in quel periodo ero in rottura con mia moglie ma non separato. Inizia questa storia un po di nascosto e litighiamo spesso perche lei mi dici che non vuole casini e storie con uomini sposati.Iniziamo col dire che dopo poco iniziano le prime stranezze e le mie sofferenze aprano battenti: del tipo che la sera prima tutto ok poi il giorno dopo per una stronzata e discussione scompare letteralmente e cambia atteggiamento. comunque fra alti e bassi la storia procede ho anche convissuto con lei per un paio di mesi poi nel giugno del 2011 il primo casino: la mia ex moglie la incontra per strada e le dice che io sono un approfittatore, un cocainomane e un donnaiolo...succede l'inferno per un mese litigati. andiamo avanti lei mi inizia a dire che non sono l'uomo che voleva che ha una bambina e non vuole casini. Passiamo al settembre 2012 da cui e iniziato il periodo che mi ha distrutto il cervello. Il 18 settembre dormo da lei la mattina del 19 mi sveglia dicendomi di non volermi vedere piu perche una persona gli ha confidato che l'ho tradita...( cosa mai accaduta del tutto, ho visto un pomeriggio una vecchia fiamma senza fare nulla). Si allontana del tutto, io perdo la testa ed inizio ad inseguirla dappertutto e continue telefonate; niente da fare fino al 30 ottobre di quell'anno mi chiama e mi dice che mi desidera alla follia e vuole fare l'amore con me...io praticamente dalla bara a nuova vita... stiamo insieme e ci riavviciniamo...ma lei ogni due/tre giorni pensa al tradimento e mi lascia. Facciamo questo tira e molla per mesi ma comunque stiamo insieme fino al giorno che mi ha portato da uno psicologo. Sabato 2 marzo sto da lei e facciamo l'amore, domenica mi chiede di portargli qualcosa di buono...io scendo e gli porto una torta, torno a casa e parliamo quasi tutta la sera. La mattina del 4 marzo mi sveglio alle 9 e vedo due telefonate sue. La richiamo niente non risponde, tutta la giornata niente, la sera quando torna dal lavoro( lavora in un call center tim dall'una alle 22) la chiamo e lei risponde cosi: non rompere il cazzo con un tono cattivo... la mattian l'aspetto al garage dove prende la macchina e lei niente dice che mi devo togliere dalle palle...inizio una guerra infinita io perdo la testa e la inseguo dappertutto a casa sul lavoro miliardi di telefonate quasi da stolker...lei sempre peggio e mi dice che mi denuncia, niente da fare non la recupero cado in depressione vado da uno psicologo, incontro una donna per distrarmi ma niente il pensiero e sempre li....poi il 16 luglio di quest'anno ricevo la mattina un mess da lei che dice: una volta nella vita si puo sbagliare...io non capisco e lei controbbatte che vuole fare l'amore con me ma a delle condizioni. La sera al ritorno dal lavoro mi chiama e dice: Se vuoi vedermi alle mie condizioni non dobbiamo avere compromissioni sentimentali, non ci dobbiamo sentire sempre, ognuno si fa la propria vita...io pur di avere qualcosa di lei accetto. La mattina del 17 mi manda un mess: non e' amore ma stamattina mi manchi... quel giorno ci messaggiamo alla follia la sera vado da lei e facciamo l'amore benissimo, praticamente da quel momento ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e si messaggiamo, ci vediamo il 19 e lei mi guarda in maniera desiderosa, mi tocca e mi dice che gli piaccio molto. io torno a vivere.Inizia questo rapporto: la mattina mi chiama verso le 9 parliamo un po poi mi richiama alle 22 di ritorno dal lavoro parliamo una 15 di minuti poi va a letto. Mi dice nei giorni seguenti che sta malissimo il lavoro e pesante e stre ssante( praticamente non ha vita sociale, lavoro, casa e figlia). in questo lasso di due mesi e mezzo ci siamo visti materialmente tre volte per prendere qualcosa ad un bar e parlare e niente piu. Un giorno mi dice che ha saputo che stavo con un altra e mi dice che sono uno stronzo perche se l'amavo cosi tanto non potevo subito stare con un altra, dice di non amarmi ma che non nasconde di stare bene come non mai sessualmente e poi dice allora la sai la novita' nel periodo che eravamo litigati per caso conosco un uomo sposato e ci siamo innamorati poi lei con una scusa ha chiuso la storia per paura di casini ed ha pensato a me perche era stata 4 anni... io cerco di fare l'indifferente ma becco una pugnalata al cuore da paura( innamorata di un uomo sposato? cosa che lei ha sempre schifato e mai nella vita sarebbe accaduto, cosa significa poi...ci sara stata insieme o altro...boh) comunque lei mi dice che non vuole storie il fatto di avere una storia fissa la fa fuggire e mi ripete che fra noi niente sentimenti ma solo sesso...comunque io felicissimo lei sempre gentile e carina, poi la follia...da buttarsi giu....ascoltate: domenica 25 settembre parliamo molto al tel ci diamo la buonanotte... lunedi 26 la chiamo alle 9.30 ed udite udite: non rompere le palle gia la mattina e chiude il telefono....io atterrito...scompare niente mess la sera non mi chiama chiamo io e mi risponde che e stanca e non devo scassare le palle...boh...due giorni prima ridevamo... martedi niente la sera alle 22 la chiamo, lei non rispondeve mi manda un mess lasciami riposare.. praticamente non la sente piu.. ieri mi scrive: mi dispiace.....non voglio farti del male, ne parliamo in un altro momento.. aiuto


lei ama quello sposato...ma per il sesso tu sei stupendo dice...se hai una serata libera..e mi pare di si 
chiamami:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Almeno sono coerente!Tu per quello che ti conviene frequenti la chiesa,quando non ti conviene te ne fotti.Più che leghista sei il classico democristiano.La differenza fra me e te è sostanziale.:up:


Non è così.
Io sono credente e cerco di comportarmi di conseguenza nei limiti delle mie capacità

Non a caso papa Francesco
parla molto di misericordia

che siamo tutti peccatori no?

CHi difronte a Dio può dire io sono il giusto, il santo, l'irreprensibile?

Magari ti senti dire
L'unica volta che il conte ti ha chiesto una mano
hai fatto finta di non capire no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> lei ama quello sposato...ma per il sesso tu sei stupendo dice...se hai una serata libera..e mi pare di si
> chiamami:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vedi i veri problemi dove stanno?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non sei nella posizione di farmi la morale
> 
> Perchè tu in chiesa non ci vai
> 
> ...


E' una battuta?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' una battuta?


Si
goliardia....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero sai?
> Che non pensi che suono oltre ai canti
> nel periodo di quaresima eh?
> 
> ...


sei paradossale in questa critica, ma davvero ci credi in quello che dici?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei paradossale in questa critica, ma davvero ci credi in quello che dici?


Battuta...
Che tediosa che sei..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Battuta...
> Che tediosa che sei..


eddai conte. si sa che Minni non capisce l'ironia. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eddai conte. si sa che Minni non capisce l'ironia. :mrgreen:


Vero....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Battuta...
> Che tediosa che sei..


si farà finta di passar per bischeri, conte.
queste sono cose che in passato hai detto, o roba simile


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si farà finta di passar per bischeri, conte.
> queste sono cose che in passato hai detto, o roba simile


Beh allora ti dico...
Il bue che dice cornuto all'asino no?

O facile fare i gay con il culo degli altri

Chi la fa l'aspetti

O come dire
Se sei fagiana la volpe ti si magna no?

Comunque secondo la chiesa cattolica
chi convive appunto more uxorio
vive nel peccato

mica lo dico io...
No?

Ma ognuno loda il Signore come può.
Sia benedetto il nome del Signore.


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eddai conte. si sa che Minni non capisce l'ironia. :mrgreen:


sarà.
più che altro detesto le prese per il culo


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> sarà.
> più che altro detesto le prese per il culo


Ma il conte è fatto così.quando non sa cosa rispondere ti ributta la palla,ho una pessima opinione della chiesa,e secondo me si è comportata malissimo anche per la storia di Priebke.Perchè dovrei sposarmi se non credo in questa istituzione?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il conte è fatto così.quando non sa cosa rispondere ti ributta la palla,ho una pessima opinione della chiesa,e secondo me si è comportata malissimo anche per la storia di Priebke.Perchè dovrei sposarmi se non credo in questa istituzione?


Io mi sono sposato in chiesa,anche se non sono praticante...e lo stesso faranno i figli,un giorno.perche'le carnevalate,con il compagno sindaco con la fascia tricolore,le odio,se vogliono avere.....
E non concordo amico Oscuro...ad esempio...il ns parroco e'un mito,pure per i rossi...ha fatto lavoro impressionante.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato in chiesa,anche se non sono praticante...e lo stesso faranno i figli,un giorno.perche'le carnevalate,con il compagno sindaco con la fascia tricolore,le odio,se vogliono avere.....
> E non concordo amico Oscuro...ad esempio...il ns parroco e'un mito,pure per i rossi...ha fatto lavoro impressionante.


Amico lothar nella chiesa ci sono persone bravissime,ma posso avere delle riserve sull'istituzione?


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato in chiesa,anche se non sono praticante...e lo stesso faranno i figli,un giorno.perche*'le carnevalate*,con il compagno sindaco con la fascia tricolore,le odio,se vogliono avere.....
> E non concordo amico Oscuro...ad esempio...il ns parroco e'un mito,pure per i rossi...ha fatto lavoro impressionante.


come ti permetti di chiamare carnevalate matrimoni nei quali, a differenza del tuo, esiste il rispetto dell'altro?
ipocrita, anche per i figli decidi
pensa te


----------



## free (15 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato in chiesa,anche se non sono praticante...e lo stesso faranno i figli,un giorno.perche'le carnevalate,con il compagno sindaco con la fascia tricolore,le odio,se vogliono avere.....
> E non concordo amico Oscuro...ad esempio...il ns parroco e'un mito,pure per i rossi...ha fatto lavoro impressionante.



in effetti caro Lohtar sembri collocare tutti i sindaci possibili ed immaginabili a sinistra, ma mica è vero


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato in chiesa,anche se non sono praticante...e lo stesso faranno i figli,un giorno.perche'le carnevalate,con il compagno sindaco con la fascia tricolore,le odio,se vogliono avere.....
> E non concordo amico Oscuro...ad esempio...il ns parroco e'un mito,pure per i rossi...ha fatto lavoro impressionante.


Noi ci siamo sposati in comune. Dopo un anno che era nata la bambina, perché io avevo dovuto lasciare il lavoro e non potevo fare il mio 730 e da conviventi non potevo stare a carico del mio compagno, così è diventato mio marito, per una pura formalità.
Mi sono fatta le risate al ristorante, eravamo solo le due famiglie d'origine e un paio di zie, alla fine del pranzo il cameriere mi chiede se doveva mettere le candeline sulla torta che avevo portato: pensava fosse un compleanno! :rotfl:

Lothar! I figli scelgono da soli, ok?!?! :incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti caro Lohtar sembri collocare tutti i sindaci possibili ed immaginabili a sinistra, ma mica è vero


il dramma è che spesso i sindaci non di sinistra cercando scavalcare a sinistra la stessa sinistra.

un trionfo di surrealismo applicato all'amministrazione civica


----------



## free (15 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il dramma è che spesso i sindaci non di sinistra cercando scavalcare a sinistra la stessa sinistra.
> 
> un trionfo di surrealismo applicato all'amministrazione civica



ma dove ad es.?
e teniamo conto che molti sindaci non hanno partito, provengono dalle liste civiche (che però è diventato un partito ma non intendevo quello)


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dove ad es.?
> e teniamo conto che molti sindaci non hanno partito, provengono dalle liste civiche (che però è diventato un partito ma non intendevo quello)


Qui in provincia di Spezia,ad esempio.

quei (pochi) sindaci non espressione della sinistra,tendono fare cose che pure la sinistra sarebbe imbarazzata a fare, specialmente nella gestione delle case popolari.


----------



## free (15 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Qui in provincia di Spezia,ad esempio.
> 
> quei (pochi) sindaci non espressione della sinistra,tendono fare cose che pure la sinistra sarebbe imbarazzata a fare, specialmente nella gestione delle *case popolari.*



credo di aver capito dove vai a parare: le assegnano prima agli stranieri che agli italiani
vero (a volte) e scandaloso


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> credo di aver capito dove vai a parare: le assegnano prima agli stranieri che agli italiani
> vero (a volte) e scandaloso


già,senza rendersi conto di fomentare l'ennesima guerra tra poveri che fomenta a sua volta il razzismo e tutto il resto del cuccuzzaro......


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> già,senza rendersi conto di fomentare l'ennesima guerra tra poveri che fomenta a sua volta il razzismo e tutto il resto del cuccuzzaro......


Due soluzioni: tornare all'equo canone (in Germania non lo hanno mai tolto) e fare più case popolari...


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

una domanda ... mmmhhh ... da chi non lo sa ... 

mi sono sposata dopo 18 anni. e ci si sposa nell'ufficio del registro. 
lì, si trovava in un grandissimo giardino con case antiche ecc. 
con vista sul lago ecc. poi chi vuole può sposarsi anche in Chiesa,
ma questa non conta ... 

com'è in Italia? ... Cioè, lo sposalizio in Chiesa vale?

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una domanda ... mmmhhh ... da chi non lo sa ...
> 
> ...


Dopo la cerimonia religiosa, il prete legge gli articoli sul matrimonio civile, e gli sposi firmano anche le carte necessarie. Quindi, in pratica, è un matrimonio SIA religioso SIA civile.

Non so, invece, se sia possibile chiedere di sposarsi SOLO con rito religioso, quindi evitando gli effetti civili.


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dopo la cerimonia religiosa, il prete legge gli articoli sul matrimonio civile, e gli sposi firmano anche le carte necessarie. Quindi, in pratica, è un matrimonio SIA religioso SIA civile.
> 
> Non so, invece, se sia possibile chiedere di sposarsi SOLO con rito religioso, quindi evitando gli effetti civili.



Ciao

grazie! 

Da noi è diverso. OK ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2013)

Teoricamente una persona potrebbe sposarsi in chiesa con rito solo religioso con tizio, e in comune con caio... e non sarebbe bigamia?
Hanno considerato questa possibilità?


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dopo la cerimonia religiosa, il prete legge gli articoli sul matrimonio civile, e gli sposi firmano anche le carte necessarie. Quindi, in pratica, è un matrimonio SIA religioso SIA civile.
> 
> Non so, invece, se sia possibile chiedere di sposarsi SOLO con rito religioso, quindi evitando gli effetti civili.


Quello non è possibile...

Una volta siamo andati al matrimonio di un nostro amico, la famiglia di sua moglie è molto religiosa e il prete di quelli molto pedanti. Alla fine, quando doveva leggere gli articoli del Codice Civile, ha omesso volutamente e dichiarandolo quelli sulla possibilità di divorziare. Un nostro amico pubblico ministero voleva incriminarlo...

A un altro matrimonio, tra l'altro nella stessa chiesa, anni dopo, un prete straniero ha fatto una predica paragonando la coppia a due uova... e la frittata è fatta!!!


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Teoricamente una persona potrebbe sposarsi in chiesa con rito solo religioso con tizio, e in comune con caio... e non sarebbe bigamia?
> Hanno considerato questa possibilità?



Ciao

dici da noi? 

No, perché quello della Chiesa, non vale -> per la società. 
Vale solo quello civile. Le carte poi, si basano solo su quello.
Come "consorte" da parte religiosa, secondo lo stato non hai nessun diritto ne niente ... 
non esiste questo legame ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2013)

Io mi sono sposata in comune e basta... e quindi, separata, potrei sposarmi in chiesa con un nuovo amore.
Meno male che ho Fra.

Ne stavo parlando oggi con un amico. Parlavamo delle sue relazioni disastrose, delle donne che incontra, disperate di incontrare qualcuno, e che "si attaccano" pure se l'uomo in questione è sbagliatissimo per loro.
Il mio amico, devo dire, è un figaccione fascinosissimo, non è che mi stupisce che gli si attacchino come cozze innamorate. E lui è tanto onesto che chiude la relazione se la signorina in questione è innamorata e lui no.

Cmq, riflettevo che forse quello che mi differenzia dalle donne di cui parlava è che c'è Fra.
Sono sempre stata mamma nel mio cuore. Anche prima di avere Fra. Immagino che molte capiranno cosa intendo.
Adesso "sono ancora giovane" come si suol dire, diverse amiche e amici mi pronosticano nuovi amori, compagni, ...convivenze... matrimonio... argh.
Dio ti prego no.
Mi va benissimo così.

Ma io non ho l'orologio biologico che ticchetta come una bomba.
Questo è un puro pensiero egoistico, non da mamma, forse. Ma meno male che ho Fra.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quello non è possibile...
> 
> Una volta siamo andati al matrimonio di un nostro amico, la famiglia di sua moglie è molto religiosa e il prete di quelli molto pedanti. Alla fine, quando doveva leggere gli articoli del Codice Civile, ha omesso volutamente e dichiarandolo quelli sulla possibilità di divorziare. Un nostro amico pubblico ministero voleva incriminarlo...
> 
> A un altro matrimonio, tra l'altro nella stessa chiesa, anni dopo, un prete straniero ha fatto una predica paragonando la coppia a due uova... e la frittata è fatta!!!



Sicura?
Ma non è un filino anticostituzionale?
Se io volessi sposarmi SOLO con rito religioso, cattolico, buddista, musulmano, e non volessi sposarmi civilmente, dovrebbe essere possibile...


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Ma non è un filino anticostituzionale?
> Se io volessi sposarmi SOLO con rito religioso, cattolico, buddista, musulmano, e non volessi sposarmi civilmente, dovrebbe essere possibile...


Ciao

penso che sia anche in Italia così. 

non ha valenza a livello di Stato. Cioè, lo puoi fare, ma difronte alla società non vale.
Lo sposalizio al comune, non è nient'altro che un contratto tra te e l'uomo E la società. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Nau

sul futuro non mi esprimo ... :mrgreen: ... 

però, è come dici tu, per fortuna c'è già qualcuno. 

mi sorge un'altra domanda. 
mi sono tolta dalla Chiesa. Ora, se per strane cose,
mi salta il pallino che voglio sposarmi in Chiesa,
devo rifare tutto? Cioè battesimo, prima comunione ecc.?

E non ho battezzato mia figlia, per questioni di scelta libera sua,
trovo che sia molto personale la credenza di una persona. 
Nel suo caso, sarebbe normale, che dovrebbe fare tutto ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Ma non è un filino anticostituzionale?
> Se io volessi sposarmi SOLO con rito religioso, cattolico, buddista, musulmano, e non volessi sposarmi civilmente, dovrebbe essere possibile...


Per le altre religioni non lo so, per la cattolica credo che ci siano i Patti Lateranensi, ma potrei dire una cavolata...
Alla fine credo che si tratti di due livelli, come dice sienne: uno puramente civico, lo stato civile all'interno della società, a livello fiscale e amministrativo e l'altro puramente personale, di coscienza e di fede, una cosa tra ognuno di noi e la propria religione...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

Insomma parlo io che di matrimoni ne ho visti a iosa.
Allora il matrimonio religioso è na roba: celebrazione di un sacramento.

Quello civile un'altra.
Un atto pubblico.

Ora per effetto di non so quali accordi, il matrimonio religioso ha effetti anche su quello civile.
Con l'obbligo di lettura degli articoli.
In genere si fa o a fine messa, o dopo la benedizione degli anelli, o dopo il rito della comunione.

Ora chi è legato con il matrimonio cristiano CATTOLICO è indissolubile.
In quello protestante è dissolubile.

E il tema del divorzio è ancora una spina per l'ecumenismo tra protestanti e cattolici no?

O poffarre il casino iniziò con Enrico no? 
Il papa non concedeva il divorzio al re.
E il re si staccò da Roma.

Persone del calibro di Thomas Moore ci rimisero la testa.
Gente che pur di non tradire la loro fede, tradirono gli amici.
E il re che era suo amico lo fece fuori.

Il matrimonio civile non ha alcun effetto per la chiesa.
nessuno.

Quindi chi si è sposato solo civilmente può contrarre matrimonio religioso, purchè ne sussistano le condizioni.
Per esempio non puoi sposare un divorziato.

Perchè se il divorziato è sposato in chiesa in illo tempore....per la chiesa resta sposato.

Casomai in alcuni casi
La chiesa concede l'annullamento.

Ma anche lì è bene chiarire.
L'annullamento dichiara che quel sacramento non era valido, perchè non ce n'erano i giusti presupposti.

Tipo costrizioni.
Tipo uno dei due dopo il rito rifiuta i figli.
Ecc..ecc..ecc...

Insomma matrimonio religioso e matrimonio civile sono due cose diverse.

Oddio nulla vieta che due baanfoni trovino un prete in patagonia che impartisca loro la benedizione.

Bisogna poi vedere se la chiesa riconosce.
Il matrimonio religioso poi va celebrato o nella parrocchia dello sposo, o in quella della sposa, o in quella dove si andrà ad abitare.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per le altre religioni non lo so, per la cattolica credo che ci siano i Patti Lateranensi, ma potrei dire una cavolata...
> Alla fine credo che si tratti di due livelli, come dice sienne: uno puramente civico, lo stato civile all'interno della società, a livello fiscale e amministrativo e l'altro puramente personale, di coscienza e di fede, una cosa tra ognuno di noi e la propria religione...


Non i patti, ma il concordato con la CEI....
Ma non so in che anno.

Mi pare, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che sia tutta materia post legge sul divorzio.


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau
> 
> sul futuro non mi esprimo ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


In che senso ti sei tolta dalla Chiesa? Intendi sbattezzata?


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> In che senso ti sei tolta dalla Chiesa? Intendi sbattezzata?



Ciao 

tipo, "dato le dimissioni", cioè, sto senza religione ... non pago più le tasse alla Chiesa. 

vi è un formulario, a dire il vero due, che riempi con i tuoi dati e dichiari, il perché non vuoi più 
far parte della religione cattolica. questo punto è ora facoltativo ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tipo, "dato le dimissioni", cioè, sto senza religione ... non pago più le tasse alla Chiesa.
> 
> ...


Ah questo non lo so. Da noi credo non sia possibile rinunciare ai sacramenti che si sono presi. Ma l'esperto è il Conte.


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ah questo non lo so. Da noi credo non sia possibile rinunciare ai sacramenti che si sono presi. Ma l'esperto è il Conte.



Ciao

non lo so. qualcosa mi dice, che si "perde" tutto. 

cioè, se vuoi cambiare religione, la possibilità c'è,

e non "puoi" (?) fare parte di due religioni ... credo. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tipo, "dato le dimissioni", cioè, sto senza religione ... non pago più le tasse alla Chiesa.
> 
> ...


Le tasse alla Chiesa corrispondono al nostro 8 per mille, nulla hanno a che fare con l'appartenenza spirituale.
Per la religione cattolica il battesimo è un sacramento che ha valore eterno e il cambiare religione è l'abiura che è il più grave peccato possibile. E così è per qualsiasi religione.
Chiaro che se non si è credenti questa valutazione è acqua fresca.
La scelta di rientrare nella religione cattolica è un atto spirituale che comporta una confessione e ...amen


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tasse alla Chiesa corrispondono al nostro 8 per mille, nulla hanno a che fare con l'appartenenza spirituale.
> Per la religione cattolica il battesimo è un sacramento che ha valore eterno e il cambiare religione è l'abiura che è il più grave peccato possibile. E così è per qualsiasi religione.
> Chiaro che se non si è credenti questa valutazione è acqua fresca.
> La scelta di rientrare nella religione cattolica è un atto spirituale che comporta una confessione e ...amen



Ciao 

grazie! :up: ... 

sai come è, sono pignola su certe cose, con così tanto valore ... 
per me, il peccato sta proprio nell'istituzione stessa, e quella non la sostengo. 
la credenza è un'altra cosa ... e ancora non so ... ma se esiste, lui capirebbe ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ah questo non lo so. Da noi credo non sia possibile rinunciare ai sacramenti che si sono presi. Ma l'esperto è il Conte.


No ai Sacramenti no.
Poi non so come sia il matrimonio a Milano.
A Milano seguono il rito Ambrosiano e la Messa è diversa.

So che un sacerdote può chiedere la dispensa dall'Ordine.
Viene esonerato dall'obbligo di celebrare.
Dispensato dal celibato.

Ma comunque resta un sacerdote che se officia il suo officio è valido.

In quanto ha ricevuto per imposizione della mano del Vescovo, l'infusione dello Spirito Santo.

E Cristo dice 
che chi bestemmia lo Spirito Santo, non verrà perdonato.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie! :up: ...
> 
> ...


Se esiste sorride di tante cose :smile:


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ai Sacramenti no.
> Poi non so come sia il matrimonio a Milano.
> A Milano seguono il rito Ambrosiano e la Messa è diversa.
> 
> ...


Ah guarda nemmeno io so come sia il matrimonio a Milano, ma credo che il rito ambrosiano non c'entri un bel cavolo.


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma parlo io che di matrimoni ne ho visti a iosa.
> Allora il matrimonio religioso è na roba: celebrazione di un sacramento.
> 
> Quello civile un'altra.
> ...



c'è qualche inesattezza

il matrimonio concordatario è stato istituito nel '29 con i Patti Lateranensi, in pratica il sacerdote è riconosciuto come pubblico ufficiale ed ha quindi il potere di celebrare anche il matrimonio civile, che infatti trascrive

il matrimonio religioso è disciplinato dal diritto canonico, che è il diritto interno alla chiesa, invece l'annullamento del matrimonio religioso, disciplinato anch'esso dal diritto canonico, ha però effetti anche sul matrimonio civile, in virtù del diritto ecclesiastico, che regola i rapporti tra la chiesa e lo stato italiano

in pratica la corte d'appello riconosce la validità dell'annullamento del matrimonio religioso anche in sede civile


----------



## viola di mare (16 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo sposati in comune. Dopo un anno che era nata la bambina, perché io avevo dovuto lasciare il lavoro e non potevo fare il mio 730 e da conviventi non potevo stare a carico del mio compagno, così è diventato mio marito, per una pura formalità.
> Mi sono fatta le risate al ristorante, eravamo solo le due famiglie d'origine e un paio di zie, alla fine del pranzo il cameriere mi chiede se doveva mettere le candeline sulla torta che avevo portato: pensava fosse un compleanno! :rotfl:
> 
> Lothar! I figli scelgono da soli, ok?!?! :incazzato:



anche la mia storia 



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dopo la cerimonia religiosa, il prete legge gli articoli sul matrimonio civile, e gli sposi firmano anche le carte necessarie. Quindi, in pratica, è un matrimonio SIA religioso SIA civile.
> 
> Non so, invece, se sia possibile chiedere di sposarsi SOLO con rito religioso, quindi evitando gli effetti civili.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Teoricamente una persona potrebbe sposarsi in chiesa con rito solo religioso con tizio, e in comune con caio... e non sarebbe bigamia?
> Hanno considerato questa possibilità?





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Ma non è un filino anticostituzionale?
> Se io volessi sposarmi SOLO con rito religioso, cattolico, buddista, musulmano, e non volessi sposarmi civilmente, dovrebbe essere possibile...


allora in italia funziona così: tu puoi sposarti  in chiesa se sei vedova e SOLO IN CHIESA se ad esempio sei vedova e non vuoi rinunciare alla pensione che perderesti nel caso di nuovo matrimonio anche CIVILE.

il mio ex marito una volta ottenuto il divorzio da me, vorrebbe sposarsi anche in chiesa con lei (noi ci siamo sposati solo al comune) e questo può accadere solo se io scrivo una lettera al vescovo in cui dichiaro che pur essendo noi divorziati lui è comunque accanto a noi e assolve a tutti i suoi obblighi morali verso suo figlio e verso di me che sono la madre di suo figlio (cosa che io farò col cazz :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, mica sono vendicativa io )


non c'è pericolo di bigamia, comunque dei portare dei certificati che confermino il tuo stato civile.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2013)

quello che è piuttosto paradossale è che ,a guardare questa piccola comunità, le persone che hanno scelto di sposarsi in chiesa sono quelle che maggiormente parlano e vivono il rapporto come relativo in barba alla sacralità di quello che al tempo nessuno li ha obbligati a fare.


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che è piuttosto paradossale è che ,a guardare questa piccola comunità, le persone che hanno scelto di sposarsi in chiesa sono quelle che maggiormente parlano e vivono il rapporto come relativo in barba alla sacralità di quello che al tempo nessuno li ha obbligati a fare.




hai proprio ragione


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> quello che è piuttosto paradossale è che ,a guardare questa piccola comunità, le persone che hanno scelto di sposarsi in chiesa sono quelle che maggiormente parlano e vivono il rapporto come relativo in barba alla sacralità di quello che al tempo nessuno li ha obbligati a fare.


Minerva,le persone peggiori che ho incontrato in vita mia sono quelle che vanno in chiesa abitualmente!Anche qui dentro...la stessa cosa!Un caso?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva,le persone peggiori che ho incontrato in vita mia sono quelle che vanno in chiesa abitualmente!Anche qui dentro...la stessa cosa!Un caso?


Devono confessarsi spesso. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva,le persone peggiori che ho incontrato in vita mia sono quelle che vanno in chiesa abitualmente!Anche qui dentro...la stessa cosa!Un caso?


qui corriamo il rischio di generalizzare. è chiaro che non è sempre così ma mi indispone parecchio l'enormità di certa ipocrisia


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'enormità di certa ipocrisia


Perché? Perché ti aspetti che un praticante sia moralmente integerrimo e un ateo più propenso a compromessi morali?
A me sembrano due cose scorrelate. Ci possono essere con egual probabilità:

- atei moralmente integerrimi
- praticanti moralmente integerrimi
- atei "immorali"
- praticanti "immorali"

non mi pare che le cose vadano insieme.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché? Perché ti aspetti che un praticante siamoralmente integerrimo e un ateo più propenso a compromessi morali?
> A me sembrano due cose scorrelate. Ci possono essere con egual probabilità:
> 
> - atei moralmente integerrimi
> ...


sì.


----------

